# This guy is more and more turning in to a parody of himself



## Swede

He's like a version of Elvis in his overweight years....hahaha

And it looks like Yngwie's people has called The Brazilian music stores asking for, "Any Marshall you have, we will have it"



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lp7RmbvvsBY[/ame]


----------



## NewReligion

He still is my favorite. Period

David ♫


----------



## Strat God

Hey, he's doing better than you are. Gotta love me some Yngwie!


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Stage area breakdown:

-Yngwie J. Malmsteen = 86%
-The rest of the band = 14%


----------



## ibmorjamn

It's cool to have changed the guitar playing strategy for generations to come with in your career but to stay relevant in the music these days is difficult at best.
Guys that shredded hard in the 80's sort of moved on . Never to be forgotten but some of what they did is on a shelf. Still he is a pioneer , rock on !


----------



## Swede

Dont get me wrong, I love Yngwie. Im Swedish so its mandatory Yngwie and Abba. I meant it in a jokingly manner

Yes the stage set-up is funny as hell......hahahaha


----------



## NewReligion

Half Stacks is enough for me live at least inside.

David ♫


----------



## MarshallDog

Vinsanitizer said:


> Stage area breakdown:
> 
> -Yngwie J. Malmsteen = 86%
> -The rest of the band = 14%



 reminds me of the lead singer/so called guutar player in our little band only his area would be even bigger...no joke!


----------



## Vinsanitizer

MarshallDog said:


> reminds me of the lead singer/so-called guitar player in our little band, only his area would be even bigger...no joke!



He's like a real team player. There are a lot of those so-called "team players" around. They never lasted more than a few days with me.


----------



## dreyn77

you can scrap the area for the keyboards, he's gone to laydie boy heaven.


----------



## dreyn77

Finally I can see the role of youth music. it's got a terrible pull and influence on people's minds. 

the 'mass public' view on music doesn't exist. what it actually is, is corperate business promotion techniques you're noticing. 

I don't even hear about or notice 99.99% of what's happening 'out there' but this guy still knows how to get his music across the void left by money grabbing robot profit music. 

I'm bored with playing guitar by now so I know this guy has been totally bored with playing guitar since he was 18 years old. 

I think by now people should need to just sit around a camp fire with the man and he just should tell stories. 
We're going to loose 90% of what he knows soon. 

he should just have a camera crew with him where ever he goes.


----------



## Swede

Here is another great video from Swedish TV (wish u could understand the language)....@ 2.10 he is sitting around withs some Swedish traditional folk music musicians, and pop musicians, think Britney Spears of Sweden (15 years ago) and plays traditional Swedish folk music.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwhtAqFCPrs[/ame]


----------



## HOT TUBES 70




----------



## Australian

Swede said:


> He's like a version of Elvis in his overweight years....hahaha
> 
> And it looks like Yngwie's people has called The Brazilian music stores asking for, "Any Marshall you have, we will have it"
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lp7RmbvvsBY





Oh come on. How can you not love that. Yngwie is the last of the "fuvck you I'm Rock God" guitarists left. And he walks his talk.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

I will say this ... his show was LOUD !!!!!!


----------



## NewReligion

Swede said:


> Here is another great video from Swedish TV (wish u could understand the language)....@ 2.10 he is sitting around withs some Swedish traditional folk music musicians, and pop musicians, think Britney Spears of Sweden (15 years ago) and plays traditional Swedish folk music.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwhtAqFCPrs



I enjoyed the hell out of that...thank you.

David ♫


----------



## Swede

And its funny to see the house band stretching, as this is not the music they are used to play


----------



## Swede

After the song when walking out of the tent he says...." I need some, ice, you got ice? I hit my head"....hehehe


----------



## Crunchifyable

I don't understand why so many 800 / jvm style heads. It doesn't even really have any sense of symmetry.

We know its all for show because the plexis are the only ones he will actually use.


----------



## solarburn

Years ago I walked out of an Wingwey concert. Then I was a big fan too...why I was there in the first place.

He wanked so much I couldn't take any more. Monster player but too much weedley is too much. I hate the weedley because of it. 'Twas a transitional experience regarding my taste in guitar playing.

I am glad I got to see him...without the donuts.

Pretty amazing he can weedley all over that neck with his eyes closed or donut watching. I mean he covers a lot of fretboard without a look.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

I saw him a few years ago during a period when he wasn't phat. It was in a club that held maybe 800 peeps. It was the second most energetic, inspiring rock show I've ever seen.


----------



## scat7s

> *This guy is more and more turning in to a parody of himself *




that ship sailed bro...


----------



## gjohnson

I saw him in ALCATRAZ, blew my mind! Great ambassador for Marshall amps.


----------



## Quasar-Kid

My feelings on the dude are totally a jumbled mess...
occasionally I find myself laughing out loud at his hilarity and wankery 

and then he'll do something really cool 
Then a few moments later I'm laughing again at the goofy bastard as the wank fest continues 

The mullet is still hilarious too


----------



## scat7s

24 heads
12 cabs
1 pick every 15 seconds 
and that God awful non-stop prancing and posing....then you have stage left. a lonely bass cab and head, a keyboard...a coupla dudes I guess...its not important really. 

lol...parody indeed...sorry for the re-comment, I didn't watch the vid the first time. I felt like I had to comment again after seeing it. so gay.


----------



## SonVolt

You gotta admire a man that's several generations out-of-style to the point that he can't possibly look any more ridiculous, and just keeps on going.


----------



## scat7s

SonVolt said:


> You gotta admire a man that's several generations out-of-style to the point that he can't possibly look any more ridiculous, and just keeps on going.


 
also, is he really a 'monster of rock' in 2015?????

no wonder rock is dead...


----------



## Swede

He deserves ALL the credit he gets and has been given. As far as I am "I" am concerned, Yngwie, EVH and Hendrix have done more for guitar playing than anyone else. As far as changing the game.


----------



## Lo-Tek

Swede said:


> He deserves ALL the credit he gets and has been given. As far as I am "I" am concerned, Yngwie, EVH and Hendrix have done more for guitar playing than anyone else. As far as changing the game.



Except Jimi and EVH wrote some very memorable songs- did Yngwie ever appeal to anybody that doesn't actually play guitar?
I never understood the attraction myself. Maybe I've not been exposed to his good material. It just sounds like pointless noodling to me.


----------



## Swede

Lo-Tek said:


> Except Jimi and EVH wrote some very memorable songs- did Yngwie ever appeal to anybody that doesn't actually play guitar?
> I never understood the attraction myself. Maybe I've not been exposed to his good material. It just sounds like pointless noodling to me.



For guitar playing, not necessarily song writing


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Quasar-Kid said:


> My feelings on the dude are totally a jumbled mess...
> occasionally I find myself laughing out loud at his hilarity and wankery
> 
> and then he'll do something really cool
> Then a few moments later I'm laughing again at the goofy bastard as the wank fest continues
> 
> The mullet is still hilarious too


you know what's funny?

I bet the same things were said about guys like Paganinni, Bach, & Beethoven in their day. Oh, I guess that's what people are saying about Yngwie, playing Paganinni, Bach & Beethoven today...

Once upon a time, I hooked up w/ a piano/keyboardist & he's a classically trained guy. One day he asks, 

"So, Dogs of Doom, who are your influences?"

I tell him, "Probably no one you've ever heard of."

He says "Oh?"

I tell him, "A bunch of long haired guys from Europe."

then he replies, "That's funny, same here, I'm influenced by a bunch of long haired guys from Europe!"

I was thinking Led Zeppelin, Black Sabbath, Deep Purple, Scorpions, UFO, etc. He was thinking Bach, Beethoven, Mozart, etc...


----------



## SonVolt

Swede said:


> He deserves ALL the credit he gets and has been given. As far as I am "I" am concerned, Yngwie, EVH and Hendrix have done more for guitar playing than anyone else. As far as changing the game.




Please don't put that obnoxious fat fuck in the same category as EVH and Hendrix. No offense. His influence is insignificant by comparison.


----------



## scat7s

SonVolt said:


> Please don't put that obnoxious fat fuck in the same category as EVH and Hendrix. No offense. His influence is very insignificant by comparison.


 
in America...


----------



## Swede

SonVolt said:


> Please don't put that obnoxious fat fuck in the same category as EVH and Hendrix. No offense. His influence is very insignificant by comparison.



I think you are VERY wrong, just because you dont like him doesnt diminish the HUMONGOUS impact he had on millions of players. I remember briefly going to MI back in the early 90's. The could have renamed it YJM school of shredding...hehe


----------



## Dogs of Doom

There was a comedian who once said:

"Ever wonder why Yngwie puts the J in Yngwie J Malmsteen?"

"It's so you can tell him from all the other Yngwies out there..."


----------



## SonVolt

I don't dislike him, but I don't see the HUMONGOUS impact, anywhere. If anything he was highly influential to a legion of guitar players who never made it because that dude Kurt started a band on the west coast. Kinda squashed that whole thing before it ever got off the ground.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Swede said:


> He deserves ALL the credit he gets and has been given. As far as I am "I" am concerned, Yngwie, EVH and Hendrix have done more for guitar playing than anyone else. As far as changing the game.



Plus Randall William Rhoads.


----------



## scat7s

but the prancing...


----------



## SonVolt

and the fat bottom


----------



## Vinsanitizer

And one I'm sure you all know:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIN1BHbkpXA[/ame]


----------



## stalefish

Yngwie is crap. Supreme talent completely wasted on forgettable, garbage music that only appeals to shred wannabees..


----------



## Vinsanitizer

stalefish said:


> Yngwie is crap. Supreme talent completely wasted on forgettable, garbage music that only appeals to shred wannabees..



Not saying I totally agree, but I do admit that it definitely doesn't blend well in a Country music setting.


----------



## BowerR64

He looks a little heavier then i remember but he has kept it together for quite a while now you gotta give him credit for that. I wouldnt say he is fat though.

Whats funny is all of us are tired of hearing him play the same stuff he is well known for but would we want to hear him play anything else?

I watched a youtube video of George Lynch and thats what he said, he said people wont let him move on, he said he doesnt want to play the dokken and lynch mob stuff any more but he says thats all people want to hear him play.


----------



## EndGame00

I still can't believe Yngwie can still do high kicks while weighing 1/2 ton....


----------



## Dogs of Doom

It's like Led Zeppelin & Stairway... If I was to see them, I could do w/o hearing it in the set. (I'd probably make that my piss break) The faux fans though, wouldn't have that though...

It's the conundrum of the music biz. Nugent had to face it in the late '70s. Nobody wants you to move on, but then they complain because you haven't...


----------



## scat7s

stalefish said:


> Yngwie is crap. Supreme talent completely wasted on forgettable, garbage music that only appeals to shred wannabees..


 
it is a very narrow marketplace...


----------



## The Ozzk

In this is why Kurt Cobain _Veni, vidi, vici_. The anti-guitar-hero.


----------



## stalefish

scat7s said:


> it is a very narrow marketplace...



I would bet that not one single non-musician sits and listens to Yngwie. Or at best it's just a tiny little micro-percentage of his actual fanbase. It's not the kind of music that non-musicians would listen to for pleasure. I'd also bet that most non-musicians don't even know who he is. He's not like Hendrix or Slash where they have transcended music in general and became cultural icons. Yngwie might be one of the tops in his field, but the general masses don't know who he is. Show anyone a picture of Hendrix and they can name him by recognition alone. Show them a picture of Yngwie and they'd think it's a joke.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Yngwie Malmsteen will play what I _*tell *_him to play...
















...or he's *OUT!*


----------



## Lo-Tek

Vinsanitizer said:


> And one I'm sure you all know:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIN1BHbkpXA



I just don't get it. I like classical music but I don't need the squeal guitar on top of it. I'd rather watch one of Aus's acoustic vids. I have a hard time even considering Yngwie a rock guitarist.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

stalefish said:


> I would bet that not one single non-musician sits and listens to Yngwie. Or at best it's just a tiny little micro-percentage of his actual fanbase. It's not the kind of music that non-musicians would listen to for pleasure. I'd also bet that most non-musicians don't even know who he is. He's not like Hendrix or Slash where they have transcended music in general and became cultural icons. Yngwie might be one of the tops in his field, but the general masses don't know who he is. Show anyone a picture of Hendrix and they can name him by recognition alone. Show them a picture of Yngwie and they'd think it's a joke.


& yet Bieber trumps them all...

The music biz, in ways, can be likened to wrestling. There's the "pro" wrestlers, that everyone knows about & could recognize any picture of, then, there's the real wrestlers, the ones that nobody knows about...

What's more prestigious, to be a musicians musician, or someone that musically illiterate masses worship?


----------



## sidvicious

perhaps dignity is overrated............


----------



## stalefish

Dogs of Doom said:


> What's more prestigious, to be a musicians musician, or someone that musically illiterate masses worship?



That depends. There are pros and cons to either approach. But at a guitar-hero-worship site like this, it's plainly obvious that the "musician's musician" trumps them all. Many, many guitarists overlook some horrendous songwriting just to get to that guitar solo though. Yawn. On the other hand, crap like Miley Cyrus, who has no musical proficiency or artistic merit whatsoever, outsells Yngwie like 1000-to-1. So it can go either way - both paths equally crappy in my opinion. 

But why does it have to be either/or? Why can't you have both? Why can someone like Eddie Van Halen be a technical wizard and still garner mass appeal, while Yngwie only appeals to shredder wannabees? Why? I'll tell you. Because Eddie can play a song, while Yngwie just fires off notes at warp speed. It's all about the song. Eddie plays songs, Yngwie plays scales. One is both technically proficient and pleases the masses, the other is just empty flash.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

I love Yngwie.
For 5 or 6 minutes at a stretch.


----------



## stalefish

Vinsanitizer said:


> I love Yngwie.
> For 5 or 6 minutes at a stretch.



Stretch? Like his pants?


----------



## LPMarshall hack

I just love his ascots.


----------



## BowerR64

His style has never really been my style i had his instructional VHS tape back in the 90s i couldnt play any of it but it was fun to watch and listen to him talk about music and his gear and stuff.

I wish i was half as good as he is.

I always felt he was a little full of himself but the amount of hours he has put into what he is doing i kinda look past it.

Its like a professional sport most of them have spent their whole life doing what they are doing when you score you should feel proud that you have done it.

I like his tone


----------



## JAC

I saw him in person a few years ago at the NAMM show and, I snapped off a shot of him. He was staring right at me real seriously. I said, "Mr. Malmsteen, you're the reason I got my first Stratocaster." I had read an article about him and Strats. He has a major passion for Strats! The guy he was talking to asked me for my camera, so I gave it to him. This man took a great picture of us together. I had to set down my beer, which you can see in the back ground to the left. Just so there is no confusion, I'm the handsome shorter older gentleman on the left side.




I believe I have posted this on here before.


----------



## flyinguitars

this may make some pussies explode, but ive always thought he has the best vibrato. we all know he is a monster shredder...but his vibrato is awesome...maybe the world's best vibrato.

I met him backstage at the trocodaro in phila back when joe lynn turner was singer for him. He was cool to me. Some friends were opening for him and I was hanging out. I was never a main fan but did listen to his stuff mostly for technique. 
I will never forget how high he was throwing his guitars....like 20'....almost hitting the lights several times. I was amazed that he threw the guitar so high and catch it every time.
I left early though....it was pure awesome for about 20 minutes and then I was done... lol.

Again...great vibrato! It always stands out to me through the endless blazing scales.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Out of respect, I didn't include JAC. But rock stars get the fruity treatment. It's just par for the course.


----------



## Ghostman

Our modern day Liberace.


----------



## Swede

SonVolt said:


> and the fat bottom



He's in the land of FAT...it was bound to happen


----------



## Harlequin tusk

He is still one of a kind..."heavy e phrygian" Who else can play like that? He is what he is, I like seeing a gazillion Marshalls behind him on stage, I love the way he flips his guitar around his neck and doesn't miss a beat.

He's still the Maestro!

check this out.....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kmmb9uFwlTg


----------



## scat7s

i think its embarrassing..his wall of marshalls and the visual disparity of the opposite stage....it just screams "its all about me! and those guys over there are being paid scale!"

aaaaand the prancing...and the one handed rhythm playing (that sounds like sh*t by the way)...its like hes too f*cking lazy to even use both hands unless theres some glory (ie shredding) in it for him....theres is nothing to like about it for me. waaay over the top in every conceivable manner.

probably a nice guy and all but his act stinks.


----------



## SonVolt

As someone once said, our modern day Liberace.


----------



## scat7s

> He's still the Maestro!
> 
> check this out.....


 lol...he is sick fast, my goodness.....the efficiency of his movements are impressive...ill give him that for sure!


----------



## zachman

Ya, look at this guy... Clearly his "stink act" didn't work at all to improve his life style. 

I can only wish my act stinks so much that it yields the life style choices his has made possible for him.


----------



## SonVolt

I don't think anyone's arguing that he's not financially successful.


----------



## anitoli

Comparing Malmsteen to EVH is a joke in it's own right. Malmsteen can play _proper _scale structures instead of just whole tone scales all the time.
Even though Malmsteen's music didnt have mass commercial appeal it is by far better to listen to than VH's drivel inspired pop rock. That's in my opinion, of course.


----------



## zachman

SonVolt said:


> I don't think anyone's arguing that he's not financially successful.



No one was addressing the point I raised though... which is why I brought it up-- Perspective among the negative crap talking. 

Clearly, he had enough people who did like what he did/does, so much so that it afforded him a Rock Star life style, that it doesn't appear he needs to worry about those who don't care for what he does.

He can outplay _everyone_ on this forum, and knows you can't please everybody-- and it doesn't appear that he's trying to.


----------



## scat7s

> Comparing Malmsteen to EVH is a joke in it's own right. Malmsteen can play _proper _scale structures instead of just whole tone scales all the time.
> Even though Malmsteen's music didnt have mass commercial appeal it is by far better to listen to than VH's drivel inspired pop rock. That's in my opinion, of course.


 


the trouble with malmsteen is that its just a constant flurry...it is relentless and therefore lacks any dynamic range or sense of being a "song" or even a musical "piece"...in my opinion. I couldn't distinguish one pc of his music from any other, or further any one section of a composition from another b/c its all one big monotonous shredfest.


----------



## SonVolt

zachman said:


> No one was addressing the point I raised though... which is why I brought it up-- Perspective among the negative crap talking.
> 
> Clearly, he had enough people who did like what he did/does, so much so that it afforded him a Rock Star life style, that it doesn't appear he needs to worry about those who don't care for what he does.




It's all in good natured fun. He's a big target. Literally


----------



## zachman

scat7s said:


> the trouble with malmsteen is that its just a constant flurry...it is relentless and therefore lacks any dynamic range or sense of being a "song" or even a musical "piece"...in my opinion. I couldn't distinguish one pc of his music from any other, or further any one section of a composition from another b/c its all one big monotonous shredfest.



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1Va1F1dQWo[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blNQZc84Q5c[/ame]


----------



## SonVolt

He _can_ play with feeling, he just chooses not to for some dumb reason.

You can tell he's got soul around the 4:05 mark when he pauses between diddly-do's for some slow phrasing. 

https://youtu.be/D4OxW_0qqv8?t=236


----------



## zachman

SonVolt said:


> It's all in good natured fun. He's a big target. Literally



Ya, I just think it's ironic that the "good-natured fun" is brought by guys who have clearly not won the race-- so to speak. Hell, most haven't even entered the race. It comes across as petty.


----------



## anitoli

scat7s said:


> the trouble with malmsteen is that its just a constant flurry...it is relentless and therefore lacks any dynamic range or sense of being a "song" or even a musical "piece"...in my opinion. I couldn't distinguish one pc of his music from any other, or further any one section of a composition from another b/c its all one big monotonous shredfest.



I love the flurry of notes, especially when played with that amount of precison. Hyper fast music really catches my attention when done right. I can hear just as much emotion in good shred as you can with a slower piece. This guy is like Malmsteen by never went with a singer.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvMC5hkrdeI[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzhyZD5DP6M[/ame]

These tracks are FULL of emotion.


----------



## SonVolt

Dude's heavily inspired by Hetfield, that's for sure.


----------



## scat7s

zachman said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blNQZc84Q5c



meh..i still have to force myself to tolerate it beyond the 3 minute mark. by 4 minutes I have a mild headache creeping in... 

never been a fan of the instrumental guitar gods. vai, satriani, malmsteen....I like a vocal hook. I like the guitar utilized as a team player not the main attraction. but that's just me. 




> Ya, I just think it's ironic that the "good-natured fun" is brought by guys who have clearly not won the race-- so to speak. Hell, most haven't even entered the race. It comes across as petty.


 
now petty, I really dig...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPYFWnzjIy0[/ame]


----------



## zachman

SonVolt said:


> He _can_ play with feeling, he just chooses not to for some dumb reason.



I dunno, I think the shred thing yields intensity. That's a legit "feeling". If anyone can listen to the 2 clips I posted of him and say there's no emotionalism in his playing, I'll suggest their ears are broken.



SonVolt said:


> You can tell he's got soul around the 4:05 mark when he pauses between diddly-do's for some slow phrasing.
> 
> https://youtu.be/D4OxW_0qqv8?t=236



Agree.


----------



## zachman

scat7s said:


> meh..i still have to force myself to tolerate it beyond the 3 minute mark. by 4 minutes I have a mild headache creeping in...
> 
> never been a fan of the instrumental guitar gods. vai, satriani, malmsteen....I like a vocal hook. I like the guitar utilized as a team player not the main attraction. but that's just me.



Fair enough. I am sort of the same way re: Holdsworth etc... It's a mood food-- so to speak, BUT I recognize the skill, and talent none the less, and can appreciate it for what it is.


----------



## anitoli

zachman said:


> I dunno, I think the shred thing yields intensity. That's a legit "feeling". If anyone can listen to the 2 clips I posted of him and say there's no emotionalism in his playing, I'll suggest their ears are broken.



Rising Force and Marching Out made me realize that there was a lot more to guitar playing than i had ever imagined and that i really sucked at it. If anything it motivated me to get better cause i wanted to do that.


----------



## zachman

anitoli said:


> Rising Force and Marching Out made me realize that there was a lot more to guitar playing than i had ever imagined and that i really sucked at it. If anything it motivated me to get better cause i wanted to do that.



Back in the day, I remember hearing Steeler (When he was only 18) and thinking it was Al Dimeola (I was into him at the time). It motivated me to strive for improving my lack of control-- by contrast, and playing w/ clean execution.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGzLLpa5XoE[/ame]

He's AMAZING! 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPwTVsd3Ooo[/ame]


----------



## zachman

scat7s said:


> now petty, I really dig...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPYFWnzjIy0



Another mood food for me


----------



## Ghostman

zachman said:


> He can outplay _everyone_ on this forum, and knows you can't please everybody-- and it doesn't appear that he's trying to.



he can't outplay me. 

Come on.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

I know Yngwie Malmsteen personally, and he has disclosed to me several times that he thinks he sucks as a guitar player.


----------



## zachman

Ghostman said:


> he can't outplay me.
> 
> Come on.





I suppose the bigger point is: Does he have to?


----------



## Lo-Tek

zachman said:


> Ya, I just think it's ironic that the "good-natured fun" is brought by guys who have clearly not won the race-- so to speak. Hell, most haven't even entered the race. It comes across as petty.



C'mon man, lighten up a little. Everyone is entitled to an opinion. How many guys around here rip on rap for instance--yet how many of the those guys can write raps? How many of them have made millions doing it?

But so what...I for one do not equate earnings to artistic merit and artistic merit is subjective. like good tone. and how do you know who was in the race? it seems like lots of folks here have experience in the music biz at some level or another.


----------



## Tone Slinger

Great tunes on 'Odyssey'. Joe Lynn Turner vocal melodies and Yngwie riffs/songs. I find it hard to believe that Malmsteen is over weight (a good 50 lbs) seeing how HARD he performs. I saw him back in '06, and though it was still ALL ABOUT HIM, he totally worked harder and burnt more calories than ANY guitarist I've ever seen. I guess he is only active when he performs ? Had the best right hand I've seen, and his tone was so clear and dynamic. 

I agree with Swede, the man has EARNED his career. Also, it is a well known fact that Malmsteen is a control freak (to a fault !). He cater's to his die hard fans (14 to 25 year olds it seem) who see him as a shredder wizard who is larger than life. I've heard from NUMEROUS people/performers that Malmsteen can very simply BLOW AWAY everybody when he plays 'outside' of his established style, playing in a very wide range of styles. Its sad that he doesn't session more and collaborate with others.......then again, that would probably turn off his die hards


----------



## zachman

Lo-Tek said:


> C'mon man, lighten up a little. Everyone is entitled to an opinion. How many guys around here rip on rap for instance--yet how many of the those guys can write raps? How many of them have made millions doing it?
> 
> But so what...I for one do not equate earnings to artistic merit and artistic merit is subjective. like good tone. and how do you know who was in the race? it seems like lots of folks here have experience in the music biz at some level or another.



My point was probably just too simple, is all.

So much negativity, is ridiculous. 

Life is hard enough that adding more negativity seems counter productive/useless, especially from supposed guitarists on a forum re: a guitarist who has obviously done more with his career in music, than those boo hooing that they like other things. 

How many of them have created their own sound, and approach to playing-- to the point that their playing is so easily recognizable, and have had 10's of thousands (at least) of guitarists 'worldwide', who've been influenced-- and did so by the time they were 18? (rhetorical)

Clearly, there are enough people who DO like what he does, and who do recognize his skill, and accomplishments and contributions to music-- WAY more than can be said of those taking issue with his music not being their 'cup of tea', if you will, to the point of their opinion not mattering much (to him anyway). 

I mean, he has his own Marshall Signature amp, and Fender Signature guitar, and signature pickups. Perhaps his significance is earned.

To those complaining:

What's stopping you from making your musical mark on the world? You guys talk too much crap. Walk the walk, and focus on YOUR playing, songwriting, Performing, and achieving your financial dreams via your music career. MOST of you are the same ones who complain that learning to use rack gear takes away from your playing time, but c'mon-- this complaining, and useless, mindless chatter doesn't? The whining surely doesn't have a positive upside like learning how to play and use your gear. It's ridiculous


----------



## Ghostman

zachman said:


> I suppose the bigger point is: Does he have to?



you never said play what.


----------



## zachman

Ghostman said:


> you never said play what.



true... I didn't suggest other than playing the five knuckle shuffle.


----------



## Lo-Tek

I get your point zach. It's the same thing with Nirvana on this forum...lots of people love to slam them but nobody here can touch Kurt's creativity. It's the nature of the internet but it's all in fun I think. 
Look at the gear page- they tend to frown upon negative comments about artists- It's a bit PC is it not?


----------



## zachman

Lo-Tek said:


> I get your point zach. It's the same thing with Nirvana on this forum...lots of people love to slam them but nobody here can touch Kurt's creativity. It's the nature of the internet but it's all in fun I think.
> Look at the gear page- they tend to frown upon negative comments about artists- It's a bit PC is it not?



If you say so. I guess I just have a different idea of fun.

I just think it's ridiculous that the nobody's and never was types, get so worked up (toward the negative end of the spectrum) over an established, world renowned celebrity, his status, skill, style(s), endorsements, signature gear etc... and the like-- and frame their crap talking around their preferences, as though somehow that validates them in nowhere town. 

I dunno. Seems like their narrative is driven by envy, and jealousy, making it petty. If it were idiot kids acting like idiot kids, that would be one thing.

The fact that it's mostly done by grown adults is pathetic, and sad.


----------



## scat7s

well, you've proven time and time again Zach that you are head and shoulders above the rest of us here, so it shouldn't really come as any surprise to you by now should it? 

every criticism is jealousy or ignorance or laziness. we're all losers and wannabes bla bla bla...

sportscars and endorsements bla bla bla...

integrity of the forum...

on and on until you wear us down to a nub. i surrender right here and now. 

hang loose. 

sorry yngwie for badmouthing you, i realize now the err of my ways. you are truly a monster of rock.


----------



## zachman

scat7s said:


> well, you've proven time and time again Zach that you are head and shoulders above the rest of us here, so it shouldn't really come as any surprise to you by now should it?



In what way?



scat7s said:


> every criticism is jealousy or ignorance or laziness. we're all losers and wannabes bla bla bla...;



Nah, it's only a handful of you that are the negative, bitter, angry types. Others, apparently just have the desire to act like idiots, for attention, or promote chaos and fan the flames-- messing it up for others who are positive contributors to the community.




scat7s said:


> sportscars and endorsements bla bla bla...
> 
> integrity of the forum...



Okay, apparently success and integrity are a problem for you.  Granted that there are those who's integrity couldn't fill a spoon.

Better luck next time.



scat7s said:


> on and on until you wear us down to a nub. i surrender right here and now.



As if...


----------



## EndGame00

The only YJM clone that I pay attention to is Chris Impellitteri.... What I like about his playing he can be a clear-cut, unabashed clone, but at the same time, he'll switch to different styles if he wants to.... Grin and Bear It album is a testament to his style and technical adaptability...


----------



## EndGame00

Lo-Tek said:


> I get your point zach. It's the same thing with Nirvana on this forum...lots of people love to slam them but nobody here can touch Kurt's creativity. It's the nature of the internet but it's all in fun I think.
> Look at the gear page- they tend to frown upon negative comments about artists- It's a bit PC is it not?



I could never criticize Cobain and Nirvana for their contribution to rock... His guitar vocabulary was limited but he wrote some memorable tunes.. I won't deny the genius behind it.....


----------



## scat7s

sorry Zach, ive been a little chippy all day today. my bad.


----------



## zachman

scat7s said:


> sorry Zach, ive been a little chippy all day today. my bad.


----------



## FennRx

Swede said:


> Yngwie, EVH and Hendrix have done more for guitar playing than anyone else. As far as changing the game.



no


----------



## Ghostman

zachman said:


> true... I didn't suggest other than playing the five knuckle shuffle.



.......  I played D&D in High School and met my wife shortly after that. I've been married for 16 years.

I have attained a Zen level of mastery of the five knuckle shuffle. 

Surely a "Rock God" like Yngwie has had very little reason to master his own Solo Destiny. I definitely 'beat' him in this category.


----------



## Bigmuff

zachman said:


> I just think it's ridiculous that the nobody's and never was types, get so worked up (toward the negative end of the spectrum) over an established, world renowned celebrity, his status, skill, style(s), endorsements, signature gear etc... and the like-- and frame their crap talking around their preferences, as though somehow that validates them in nowhere town.
> 
> I dunno. Seems like their narrative is driven by envy, and jealousy, making it petty. If it were idiot kids acting like idiot kids, that would be one thing.
> 
> The fact that it's mostly done by grown adults is pathetic, and sad.



But this has always been how it works. The Malmsteems and Beethovens of history - the guys who really broke new ground - unintentionally have put themselves on a pedestal for everyone else to judge them and their skill. It's one of the often discussed pitfalls of fame.

Some of them embrace it and become egostisical pricks, like Malmsteem, others can't handle the pressure and kill themselves, like Cobain. Neither is a very savory solution, but it does show how all the attention can negatively impact a person.

If the rest of us peons weren't around to discuss it to death, these artists achievements *would *be invalidated. I'm not saying it's fair, but it is how human nature works. We always want what the other guy has got. 

The internet of today is the social forum where this stuff gets discussed, just like the taverns of the past used to fulfill the same function. I think most of the Malmsteem ridicule in this thread is tongue-in-cheek. Even the most pedestrian musical neanderthal on this site is surely aware that Malmsteem is incredibly talented. But they don't have to like his music.

I don't, but damn is he good.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

scat7s said:


> sorry Zach, ive been a little chippy all day today. my bad.



Yeah Zach...he even made fun of my lazy eye in the Texas thread!!!


----------



## Lo-Tek

zachman said:


> If you say so. I guess I just have a different idea of fun.
> 
> I just think it's ridiculous that the nobody's and never was types, get so worked up (toward the negative end of the spectrum) over an established, world renowned celebrity, his status, skill, style(s), endorsements, signature gear etc... and the like-- and frame their crap talking around their preferences, as though somehow that validates them in nowhere town.
> 
> I dunno. Seems like their narrative is driven by envy, and jealousy, making it petty. If it were idiot kids acting like idiot kids, that would be one thing.
> 
> The fact that it's mostly done by grown adults is pathetic, and sad.


 
I doubt anybody is jealous of Yngwie...


----------



## stalefish

scat7s said:


> sorry Zach, ive been a little chippy all day today. my bad.



Yeah, but you were right. Totally.


----------



## blues_n_cues

zachman said:


> I mean, he has his own Marshall Signature amp, and Fender Signature guitar, and signature pickups. Perhaps his significance is earned.
> It's ridiculous



don't forget the donuts.






but seriously folks...


----------



## Bear R.

I Love This Place..!!!.

oh man I have a lot of fun here..listening and posting..and sometimes I say some dumb sh** about a musician..why, I haven't a clue..ha,ha..

but im gonna fuel the fire guys..heck with it..I've seen Yngwie 6 times and all six times I got autographs from any of the band members, accept HIM..!!...ive paid a lot of money on albums and shows..well, maybe not a lot..i think shows were 10 or 12 bucks back then..ha,ha.... but, anyways, you think He'd freakin sign a tape or shirt..i partied with the band, the night of the show..at The Mason Jar in Phoenix AZ..which holds maybe 100 to 200 people..thats it..and it was cramped too..they all signed my shirt and even drank with em.....while Yngwie sat in his bus lookin out the window at us..that fu**r..ha,ha..

oh wait, he did sign a tape at the Mason Jar..the guy had a Trilogy cassette, and it came back with the words.."Go Buy Fire and Ice"..and didn't even sign His name...

Don't get me wrong..I loved Yngwie's old stuff.Loved it..from Rising Force to Trilogy. and Yes, He brought something here we never heard before..one of my buddies hated when I put on Marching Out...he was and is a big time Blues man.."liker myself"..but to hear this shredding was incredible. to me anyways..i guess you had to be a certain kind of person to listen to Yngwie..so I guess Im that certain kind of Person.i loved His music back in the day...but he's stuck up..bigtime...Yngwie..dang it man..sign something for us would ya..!!!..We love ya man.!!!..next time, get off the bus and sign some stuff.!!..ha,ha..just kiddin..

ps..I have to add..The night Yngwie played The Mason Jar..wow.did He kick major butt..we showed up way early.and I I heard Him p[laying..so I go inside and bam..there He was, wearing these huge reading glasses.and had Tab. in front of Him, and He was playing "Leviathan".and turning the pages..Holy Sh** man..it was incredible.a hell of a memory man...it was me standing there and Yngwie, Right there. and man was he Rippin it..and He must have thrown picks all over the ground, cause they were everywhere..so, I started grabbing.i wasn't greedy..i think I only grabbed like 10 of em..ha,ha.but man,that was great..just freakin great..what a memory..


----------



## ampmadscientist

All I hear is a guy playing a bunch of fast guitar licks.

The music has no dynamic range, sounds like a juke box that just cranks out the same old thing all day long, forever.
It's not memorable, it's repetitious and bland.

After I hear a bunch of his music, it all sounds the same. He may be technically good player...
but as a song writer, he pretty much fails. Where's the variety? There isn't any.

I don't hate him, I'm just bored by it. There's nothing original or new, in any of it. It's like a loop that always goes back around to the same place.

I can't compare him to EVH or Hendrix, because those two did something fresh, and original.


----------



## Australian

If nothing else, you can say you were inspired by Yngwie, put a YouTube video up of yourself playing an easy Yngwie song like "Far Beyond the Sun", and then people will think that you can play some real technical Yngwie too.
Its called the YouTube illusion.


----------



## Blacksoulpreacher

He's always been a ham on stage, he acts no differently then when he was in his prime. All that matters is that he can still play his ass off! Everyone loves to bring the big dogs down just like EVH... Thanks for posting this I quite enjoyed it!


----------



## Ghostman

I will give him that he's still playing the same style and level that he did back in the day. Every other guitar god has either slowed down, changed musically, or just doesn't have the same mojo as when they were in their prime.

I mean look at Hendrix. Where's his mojo now? You never hear of a modern album put out by that bloke. You only hear of his 70's stuff.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

scat7s said:


> sorry Zach, ive been a little chippy all day today. my bad.



Don't let evil crouch at your door, scat7s.


----------



## FennRx

zachman said:


> No one was addressing the point I raised though... which is why I brought it up-- Perspective among the negative crap talking.
> 
> Clearly, he had enough people who did like what he did/does, so much so that it afforded him a Rock Star life style, that it doesn't appear he needs to worry about those who don't care for what he does.
> 
> He can outplay _everyone_ on this forum, and knows you can't please everybody-- and it doesn't appear that he's trying to.








Assertion: YJM has become a caricature of himself.

Rebuttal: He's gotten rich from his music and he is a better guitar player than you!

Your rebuttal may very well in fact be true (it sure as hell is in my case  ), but it has zilch to do with the assertion at hand. If I say, Britney Spears's music is awful. Does a response of "Well her music has made her rich" mean her music is good? 

Everyone gets emotionally attached to their heroes- I do too. It happens. I forgive you.


----------



## poeman33

He's good at what he does, but I could only take a few minutes of it too. I'd hear it and go...that's interesting. Listen for a few minutes and find something else.

The first interview I read from him didn't help either. Ill admit he is good at what he does...but not THAT good. Sure you have to have self confidence to be a pro musician...but he just came off as arrogant. I've heard people that have met him and know him say that he really isn't like that...be he still comes across that way in interviews.

And yes, I agree with many of the other comments. Guitar players generally know who he is. Nobody else does. I don't see much influence in music history. Some for sure...but certainly nothing major.


----------



## stalefish

poeman33 said:


> He's good at what he does, but I could only take a few minutes of it too. I'd hear it and go...that's interesting. Listen for a few minutes and find something else.
> 
> The first interview I read from him didn't help either. Ill admit he is good at what he does...but not THAT good. Sure you have to have self confidence to be a pro musician...but he just came off as arrogant. I've heard people that have met him and know him say that he really isn't like that...be he still comes across that way in interviews.
> 
> And yes, I agree with many of the other comments. Guitar players generally know who he is. Nobody else does. I don't see much influence in music history. Some for sure...but certainly nothing major.



His arrogance and over-the-top bull**** are the only things I find endearing about him. His music is unlistenable garbage to me, but God bless him for not being a fake. He is a bad ass at the crap that he does, and he knows it, and he's not afraid to let everyone else know it too. I actually find that refreshing. Being humble is fine for most people, but I find fake humility even more insulting than outright bragging. Yngwie is what he is and isn't afraid to show it. For that, I give him much respect.


----------



## EndGame00

Extreme fanboyism detected....


----------



## Blacksoulpreacher

He is "that special". No one other than EVH had the influence he did in the "shred era" A plethora of Neo classical shredders hit the seen after they heard him. Just because he's an ass doesn't make him any less gifted or influential. As someone else said... I can only dig him for a few minutes then I've gotta move on... His talent is special


----------



## SonVolt

What Neo classical shredders are you talking about? The washed up ones in the back pages of Guitar World during the '90s grunge era? Like I said - the tide changed right as YJM's influence was at its highest. That style of music never made it big.


----------



## Blacksoulpreacher

Eh... Because those players aren't currently relevant means they never were? Even George Lynch upped his style with sweep picking, harmonic minor etc... But oh yeah George isn't relevant any longer either!
Lmao... Brilliant rebuttal!


----------



## Quasar-Kid

For the thread stragglers - Lets see if we can recap the events:

1) Salvo launched: YJM is a fat parody of his former self 

2) return salvo: He's a better guitarist than you

3) Plus money and fame 

Summary conclusion: 

1) Fame is not talent 
2) Talent is not fame 
3) Fame and talent doesn't always account for taste (but somebody is buying it)
4) Everybody loses the thread


----------



## stalefish

Blacksoulpreacher said:


> Eh... Because those players aren't currently relevant means they never were? Even George Lynch upped his style with sweep picking, harmonic minor etc... But oh yeah George isn't relevant any longer either!
> Lmao... Brilliant rebuttal!



George Lynch isn't relevant. He was 30 years ago, but not anymore. That's not to say he sucks. I'm not saying that at all. It only means he isn't relevant beyond guitar sites that are stuck in an outdated style of music. Sites like this one can skew one's perception because these kinds of places only focus on a tiny little slice of musical spectrum and they beat it into the ground. In the grand scheme of things, George Lynch is way past his expiration date.


----------



## SonVolt

Actually, in the grand scheme of things, George Lynch never existed.


----------



## Quasar-Kid

SonVolt said:


> Actually, in the grand scheme of things, George Lynch never existed.



George Who...?


----------



## Swede

Yngwie plays a Gibson 335.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cD2-UNx3NU[/ame]


----------



## Swede

The Blues


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SLFoJtOn2I[/ame]


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Swede said:


> The Blues
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SLFoJtOn2I



Maybe he shoulda made a Blues album.


----------



## Lo-Tek

Vinsanitizer said:


> Maybe he shoulda made a Blues album.



or maybe he should stick with classical.


----------



## blues_n_cues

just for fun-

Tony McAlpine kicked Yngwie's *ss sideways @ his own shtick then turned around & doubled it on leyboards too.


----------



## Frodebro

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4CTF061EDY[/ame]


----------



## tubes

Swede said:


> He deserves ALL the credit he gets and has been given. As far as I am "I" am concerned, Yngwie, EVH and Hendrix have done more for guitar playing than anyone else. As far as changing the game.



For what it's worth...

I'd rather listen to Albert King or Buddy Guy any day.

Now... If you want to talk about guitar players changing the game...
Seems to me that the most immense challenge in that area, in the recent five or seven decades, came from Django Reinhardt.

As I understand it, he came to lack enthusiasm for the way melodies from the jazz canon were normally harmonised - he preferred to play harmonies that made sense to HIM - relying a lot on the harmonies from 6ths...

But I'm not finished here; give me a couple more decades and I will knock these opinions into better shape...


----------



## zachman

Bigmuff said:


> If the rest of us peons weren't around to discuss it to death, these artists achievements *would *be invalidated.



I highly doubt that. I am pretty sure YJM couldn't care any less about those who are not of his fan base, as it relates to his achievements-- because they are not the ones who had something to do with his achievements or success.



Bigmuff said:


> I'm not saying it's fair, but it is how human nature works. We always want what the other guy has got.



Only for those without their own vision, or those who covet.



Bigmuff said:


> The internet of today is the social forum where this stuff gets discussed, just like the taverns of the past used to fulfill the same function.



And like the taverns of the past, it's usually the most drunk and stupid who are the loudest and most obnoxious w/ their mindless drivel.



Bigmuff said:


> I think most of the Malmsteem ridicule in this thread is tongue-in-cheek.



ya, perhaps...



Bigmuff said:


> Even the most pedestrian musical neanderthal on this site is surely aware that Malmsteem is incredibly talented.



I have my skepticism about that



Bigmuff said:


> But they don't have to like his music. I don't, but damn is he good.



I get it, and I agree


----------



## EndGame00

I have one of YJM's REH Masterclass VHS and I LOL'ed whenever the narrator say something like ,"One of Yngwie's best attributes is his 'command' of the blues..." And the video clip was from the Live at Leningrad... All YJM did was noodling fast on a blues riff....


----------



## anitoli

Lemmy pretty much sums up Malmsteens stage antics:

“If you're going to be a ****ing rock star go be one. People don't want to see the guy next door on stage; they want to see a being from another planet. You want to see somebody you'd never meet in ordinary life.” 
― Lemmy Kilmister


----------



## zachman

Quasar-Kid said:


> For the thread stragglers - Lets see if we can recap the events:
> 
> 1) Salvo launched: YJM is a fat parody of his former self
> 
> 2) return salvo: He's a better guitarist than you
> 
> 3) Plus money and fame
> 
> Summary conclusion:
> 
> 1) Fame is not talent
> 2) Talent is not fame
> 3) Fame and talent doesn't always account for taste (but somebody is buying it)
> 4) Everybody loses the thread



1) Salvo launched: YJM is more and more turning in to a parody of himself

2) return salvo: He's clearly still doing what he wants, his way, and making a good living doing it, so obviously has managed to carve his niche and make it work for him. 


Summary conclusion: 

If it ain't broke, don't fix it

Fame and talent don't always account for taste, but there IS an accounting for taste. The somebody's buying it, IS the accounting of the market, for those who like that taste.

Poking fun at a successful, talented player who's been on the scene since the early 80's, and is still around 'making it', doing things his way, 35 years later-- is fair game, even if silly. 

It demonstrates the difference between those who can do, from those who haven't done anything by comparison.


----------



## ampmadscientist

It seems like a lot of members think about the same as I do...on the subject of Yngwie. (boring music)
Interesting.
I have a neighbor who never stops playing his albums. That's all he listens to.
And he turns it up really loud. (irritating)
I'd rather not listen to it at all.
If Muzac was rock and roll, I would expect this to be elevator music.


----------



## zachman

ampmadscientist said:


> It seems like a lot of members think about the same as I do...on the subject of Yngwie. (boring music)
> Interesting.
> I have a neighbor who never stops playing his albums. That's all he listens to.
> And he turns it up really loud. (irritating)
> I'd rather not listen to it at all.
> If Muzac was rock and roll, I would expect this to be elevator music.



I like some of his stuff, and other stuff-- not so much. 

I can still decipher and appreciate his dynamics, skill, virtuosity and showmanship separate and apart from his song writing. 

The same is true in the opposite, where an artist may not be the best example of technical proficiency let alone virtuosity-- but writes an interesting tune.

Different focus is all. Discussing a guitarists guitar playing proficiency vs discussing his songs as they relate to the subjective preferences of those who are not of that marketing demographic, which he is targeting, vs his tone etc.


----------



## Bigmuff

zachman said:


> I highly doubt that. I am pretty sure YJM couldn't care any less about those who are not of his fan base, as it relates to his achievements-- because they are not the ones who had something to do with his achievements or success.



All I was trying to say is that art doesn't exist in a vacuum. It takes other people do declare it art, or declare it garbage. This applies equally to Yngwie's monotonous shredding as well as Michelangelo's David.

It was just an existentialist observation.

I'm sure you're right that YJM doesn't give a rat's ass about non-Yngwie fans, but if NOBODY liked his music, we wouldn't even be discussing him here.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

zachman said:


> ...songs as they relate to the subjective preferences...


I think some of it has to do w/ sensory overload. Yngwie does more musically in 1 song, than the likes of Nirvana did in the course of their entire career. Some people just can't handle that. That's why they can only listen to 3 minutes. 3 minutes is like 10 years in Tom Pettydom... ...

I'm the same way w/ cartoons. Give me Bugs Bunny, Elmer Fudd, etc., etc. But put on the Animaniacs & I suddenly feel the need for Ritalin & Adderall (& I'm not ADD/ADHD). Most of these newer high paced cartoons drive me batty in the 1st couple minutes... ...

Funny though, punk (rock) plays bar chords & all they do is play them as fast as they can (Yngwie speed), but are just playing bar chords, or well, just 1 bar chord fast, but that's acceptable, but play a melodic succession of notes w/ the same vigor & it's mindless wankery...


----------



## zachman

Bigmuff said:


> All I was trying to say is that art doesn't exist in a vacuum. It takes other people do declare it art, or declare it garbage. This applies equally to Yngwie's monotonous shredding as well as Michelangelo's David.



True. 

The differences between art, skill, & proficiency, is an interesting philosophical discussion.



Bigmuff said:


> It was just an existentialist observation.







Bigmuff said:


> I'm sure you're right that YJM doesn't give a rat's ass about non-Yngwie fans, *but if NOBODY liked his music, we wouldn't even be discussing him here.*



That's the irony illustrating the silliness of those making negative comments about him, as I see it. Obviously, enough people DO like him that he's made a successful career of what he does for over 30 years.


----------



## zachman

Dogs of Doom said:


> I think some of it has to do w/ sensory overload. Yngwie does more musically in 1 song, than the likes of Nirvana did in the course of their entire career. Some people just can't handle that. That's why they can only listen to 3 minutes. 3 minutes is like 10 years in Tom Pettydom... ...



  I see what you did there, and I agree.



Dogs of Doom said:


> I'm the same way w/ cartoons. Give me Bugs Bunny, Elmer Fudd, etc., etc. But put on the Animaniacs & I suddenly feel the need for Ritalin & Adderall (& I'm not ADD/ADHD). Most of these newer high paced cartoons drive me batty in the 1st couple minutes... ...



I hear you. I too, am a Warner Brothers Bugs and Daffy, Road Runner fan, more so than Hanna & Barbera Yogi Bear, Woody Woodpecker etc...

The newer stuff-- not my cup of tea. Of course, I'm not starting threads and wasting time, bashing the stuff I don't care for-- as if to suggest my tastes are somehow more sophisticated and/or relevant-- than those who may disagree w/ my assertion.



Dogs of Doom said:


> Funny though, punk (rock) plays bar chords & all they do is play them as fast as they can (Yngwie speed), but are just playing bar chords, or well, just 1 bar chord fast, but that's acceptable, but play a melodic succession of notes w/ the same vigor & it's mindless wankery...


----------



## scat7s

when I listen to him, I feel like by 30 seconds in hes blown his load and is simply repeating the same licks and phrases hes already hit. 

there is nowhere left to go...every note on the board has already been exhausted. 

listen to that voodoo child thing...my goodness. he couldn't settle down if he wanted to. hes trying to fit some exotic scale into stuff that just doesn't go...literally, scale wise, its wrong...sour notes. but at least they went by quick enough that most may not notice 

hes good at one thing.

fast. his musical instinct and judgment is dubious at best. couldn't be less jealous of his "skillz". id rather develop a good punk rock strum hand.


----------



## zachman

scat7s said:


> when I listen to him, I feel like by 30 seconds in hes blown his load and is simply repeating the same licks and phrases hes already hit.



Yet, if you actually transcribed what he was doing, you'd discover your feeling was wrong, and that he wasn't in fact playing the same thing over and over.



scat7s said:


> there is nowhere left to go...every note on the board has already been exhausted.



Um, there are only 12 notes... not counting microtonal bending.



scat7s said:


> listen to that voodoo child thing...my goodness. he couldn't settle down if he wanted to. hes trying to fit some exotic scale into stuff that just doesn't fit...literally, scale wise, its wrong...sour notes. but at least they went by quick enough that most may not notice
> 
> hes good at one thing.
> 
> fast. his musical instinct and judgment is dubious at best. couldn't be less jealous of his "skillz". id rather develop a good punk rock strum hand.



So-- Go become relevant.  Nothing is stopping you.


----------



## stalefish

scat7s said:


> when I listen to him, I feel like by 30 seconds in hes blown his load and is simply repeating the same licks and phrases hes already hit.
> 
> there is nowhere left to go...every note on the board has already been exhausted.
> 
> listen to that voodoo child thing...my goodness. he couldn't settle down if he wanted to. hes trying to fit some exotic scale into stuff that just doesn't fit...literally, scale wise, its wrong...sour notes. but at least they went by quick enough that most may not notice
> 
> hes good at one thing.
> 
> fast. his musical instinct and judgment is dubious at best. couldn't be less jealous of his "skillz". id rather develop a good punk rock strum hand.



100% right. The claims that anyone that points out his obvious deficiencies is jealous is just flat-out fanboy ignorance.


----------



## Frodebro

I'm not much of a fan of opera music. Since so much of it is in Italian (which I understand not a word of), it winds up all sounding the same to me.

The same can be said of Yngwie (and all of the other 'shredders'). The music that they play is unfamiliar territory for many people who are accustomed to blues, classic rock, or country, so it's essentially a foreign language.

If you're looking for a melody line in a flurry of notes, you're missing the point. It's the notes chosen for that 'flurry' that determines the "feel" of the passage.


----------



## Frodebro

zachman said:


> Um, there are only 12 notes... not counting microtonal bending.



For many people, using more than five of those notes is unnecessary waking.


----------



## zachman

stalefish said:


> 100% right. The claims that anyone that points out his obvious deficiencies is jealous is just flat-out fanboy ignorance.



Is it a deficiency? or is he exploiting his niche successfully, as evidenced by his 30 year career?


----------



## Söulcaster

Just because someone can at the same time ride a unicycle, juggle 3 chainsaws, have 3 spinning plates on a rod from his mouth whilst painting a painting with a brush stuck up his arse doesn't mean the painting is any good.

Peace


----------



## zachman

Frodebro said:


> For many people, using more than five of those notes is unnecessary waking.



Ya, tastes, expectations, and levels of sophistication vary.


----------



## Frodebro

Söulcaster said:


> Just because someone can at the same time ride a unicycle, juggle 3 chainsaws, have 3 spinning plates on a rod from his mouth whilst painting a painting with a brush stuck up his arse doesn't mean the painting is any good.
> 
> Peace



If he sells enough of those paintings to buy a mansion with a garage full of Ferarris, there's a strong probability that plenty of people find those paintings pretty good. 

I have no dog in the hunt, though, as I don't own any of his stuff. But I do admire his mastery of the instrument, and I suppose my years playing classical music in high school symphonic band has given me a better understanding (and appreciation) of what he is doing.


----------



## zachman

Söulcaster said:


> Just because someone can at the same time ride a unicycle, juggle 3 chainsaws, have 3 spinning plates on a rod from his mouth whilst painting a painting with a brush stuck up his arse doesn't mean the painting is any good.
> 
> Peace



What if the goal was to sell enough of them to make a career of it, and it was realized? Would that not indicate the assertion that it wasn't any good, was clearly incorrect/false?



Perspective: just because one has an opinion, that doesn't automatically make it a good one.


----------



## scat7s

Frodebro said:


> I'm not much of a fan of opera music. Since so much of it is in Italian (which I understand not a word of), it winds up all sounding the same to me.
> 
> The same can be said of Yngwie (and all of the other 'shredders'). The music that they play is unfamiliar territory for many people who are accustomed to blues, classic rock, or country, so it's essentially a foreign language.
> 
> If you're looking for a melody line in a flurry of notes, you're missing the point. It's the notes chosen for that 'flurry' that determines the "feel" of the passage.


 
anyone over 38 yrs old has heard plenty of shredding in their lifetime.
anyone listening to rock music in the 80's wouldn't have been able to avoid it if they wanted to. however, Italian operas were not as prevalent in that era. 

its not really a matter of sophistication, ...its a technical showcase.


----------



## zachman

Frodebro said:


> If he sells enough of those paintings to buy a mansion with a garage full of Ferarris, there's a strong probability that plenty of people find those paintings pretty good.
> 
> I have no dog in the hunt, though, as I don't own any of his stuff. But I do admire his mastery of the instrument, and I suppose my years playing classical music in high school symphonic band has given me a better understanding (and appreciation) of what he is doing.



You beat me to it.


----------



## Frodebro

zachman said:


> You beat me to it.



Dude, I TOTALLY shred on the keyboard!


----------



## diesect20022000

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfQ-Xg_MS3k"]//www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfQ-Xg_MS3k[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qm3FctJQv4"]//www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qm3FctJQv4[/ame]


----------



## zachman

scat7s said:


> anyone over 38 yrs old has heard plenty of shredding in their lifetime.
> anyone listening to rock music in the 80's wouldn't have been able to avoid it if they wanted to. however, Italian operas were not as prevalent in that era.
> 
> its not really a matter of sophistication, ...its a technical showcase.



It is what it is: a guy playing the way he plays and has been playing since the 80's, and still making a living doing it-- well enough that the guy is still a rock star-- while others who are not of his marketing demographic discuss how they don't like it.


----------



## Frodebro

scat7s said:


> anyone over 38 yrs old has heard plenty of shredding in their lifetime.
> anyone listening to rock music in the 80's wouldn't have been able to avoid it if they wanted to. however, Italian operas were not as prevalent in that era.
> 
> its not really a matter of sophistication, ...its a technical showcase.



Yngwie is well above average as far as guitar playing skills are concerned, but if he was at the same level on the violin that he is on the guitar he would be just one in the crowd for classically trained musicians vying for a seat in a major symphony orchestra. In fact, he would only have a fifty-fifty shot at earning a slot in the biggest of the orchestras. Considering that his background is largely classical as opposed to blues-based rock, he's not really showcasing so much as he is playing at the appropriate level for his chosen genre.

Just a little perspective on things.


----------



## zachman

Frodebro said:


> Dude, I TOTALLY shred on the keyboard!



Great little diversion.

My 14 yo student does too:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q14SNFGJrXQ&list=PLhDFGMaiti5J1qjK-n3dgpreLJoM8F3s8&index=4[/ame]


----------



## Lo-Tek

Dogs of Doom said:


> I think some of it has to do w/ sensory overload. Yngwie does more musically in 1 song, than the likes of Nirvana did in the course of their entire career. Some people just can't handle that. That's why they can only listen to 3 minutes. 3 minutes is like 10 years in Tom Pettydom... ...
> 
> I'm the same way w/ cartoons. Give me Bugs Bunny, Elmer Fudd, etc., etc. But put on the Animaniacs & I suddenly feel the need for Ritalin & Adderall (& I'm not ADD/ADHD). Most of these newer high paced cartoons drive me batty in the 1st couple minutes... ...
> 
> Funny though, punk (rock) plays bar chords & all they do is play them as fast as they can (Yngwie speed), but are just playing bar chords, or well, just 1 bar chord fast, but that's acceptable, but play a melodic succession of notes w/ the same vigor & it's mindless wankery...



So the narrative is your jealous of people who can write songs. Your jealous and petty. Your a never was from nowhere town. They have cars and stuff and what do you have? Jealousy. They are successful and you wallow in negativity. 

(btw-yngwie was known to rip on other musicians...so if he can't take it he should shut his donut hole)


----------



## Frodebro

Lo-Tek said:


> (btw-yngwie was known to rip on other musicians...so if he can't take it he should shut his donut hole)



That's one thing I don't miss about the eighties-the speed wars and guitarists ripping on each other over it. At some point it became more of a "who's the fastest" competition rather than using speed judiciously and appropriately to suit the music.


----------



## zachman

Frodebro said:


> Yngwie is well above average as far as guitar playing skills are concerned, but if he was at the same level on the violin that he is on the guitar he would be just one in the crowd for classically trained musicians vying for a seat in a major symphony orchestra. In fact, he would only have a fifty-fifty shot at earning a slot in the biggest of the orchestras. Considering that his background is largely classical as opposed to blues-based rock, he's not really showcasing so much as he is playing at the appropriate level for his chosen genre.
> 
> Just a little perspective on things.



If Yngwie's skill on guitar were translated to violin, he'd be this guy:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ihQixd3nLA[/ame]

or this guy:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jK978921Yw[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaE3RDPqabA[/ame]


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Lo-Tek said:


> So the narrative is your jealous of people who can write songs. Your jealous and petty. Your a never was from nowhere town. They have cars and stuff and what do you have? Jealousy. They are successful and you wallow in negativity.
> 
> (btw-yngwie was known to rip on other musicians...so if he can't take it he should shut his donut hole)


Don't know why you directed this at me. I'm not one of the ones being negative in this thread. I'm just speaking the truth & pointing out irony...

I outright own my own house & car. I have "stuff". Why should I be jealous? 

The ones being negative, on the other hand, I suppose you could ask them all that...


----------



## Swede

Not to fuel the fire, but sometimes people racking down on technically proficient players, have no technique themselves.....


----------



## stalefish

scat7s said:


> its not really a matter of sophistication, ...its a technical showcase.



That's all it is. It's hilarious that people justify Yngwie's garbage with cars and mansions. That kind of logic is why rock and roll is dead in the water. He's a freakshow. That's all he is. Sure there's a market for it...if cars and mansions are your only gauge of artistic merit.


----------



## scat7s

you know, there is something about listening to classical runs/music like that on an electric guitar that cheapens it. (for me)

played on violin or traditional instruments, I find it infinitely more enjoyable to listen to. and more pleasing to the ear tonally as well. 

context is everything.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Swede said:


> Not to fuel the fire, but sometimes people racking down on technically proficient players, have no technique themselves.....


I'd like to see videos of the naysayers playing something - anything, so we can compare their greatness to that of Yngwie's... ...


----------



## Frodebro

Dogs of Doom said:


> I'd like to see videos of the naysayers playing something - anything, so we can compare their greatness to that of Yngwie's... ...



That's unfair and completely out of line.



















They can just post pictures of all of the Ferarris that they have been able to buy due to their playing.


----------



## scat7s

lol. yngwie is like a cheap suit. imitation crab. I cant believe its not butter. skim milk. 
a kempler. faux wood. plastic trees. 

ill get my shred videos together and edit up a compilation for ya'll.


----------



## Frodebro

scat7s said:


> lol. yngwie is like a cheap suit. imitation crab. I cant believe its not butter. skim milk.
> a kempler. faux wood. plastic trees.
> 
> ill get my shred videos together and edit up a compilation for ya'll.



UNLEASH THE FOOKING FURY!!!!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

scat7s said:


> lol. yngwie is like a cheap suit. imitation crab. I cant believe its not butter. skim milk.
> a kempler. faux wood. plastic trees.
> 
> ill get my shred videos together and edit up a compilation for ya'll.


*We're listening, and we're watching.
*


----------



## zachman

stalefish said:


> That's all it is. It's hilarious that people justify Yngwie's garbage with cars and mansions. That kind of logic is why rock and roll is dead in the water. He's a freakshow. That's all he is. Sure there's a market for it...if cars and mansions are your only gauge of artistic merit.



The art of achieving success in the music business is a legit art.

The justification, as you put it, isn't a justification of his music's quality... It rather-- puts perspective on the opinions of those who don't like it, and feel the need to mock it, or rail against it for whatever reason. 

Others, and enough of them-- apparently, have a different opinion. 

So many in fact, that it make the cars and mansions a direct result, and illustrates the apparent insignificance of the opinions of the haters, who haven't achieved the same level of notoriety playing music the way they suggest it ought to be done.


----------



## zachman

scat7s said:


> lol. yngwie is like a cheap suit. imitation crab. I cant believe its not butter. skim milk.
> a kempler. faux wood. plastic trees.
> 
> ill get my shred videos together and edit up a compilation for ya'll.



... And scat7s is who? what? The irony of me having to ask...


----------



## Frodebro

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gEVhpEz59E[/ame]


----------



## EndGame00

YJM is a virtuoso.. We get that... However, he tends to overdo repetitive fast licks that doesn't fit the theme he is trying to convey... I can understand doing a short burst as a tension builder, but doing it without any breathing space between 1st verse, bridge, then chorus and so forth....

Let's take Petrucci, for example: he knows when to slow down and use fast licks as tension builder or a tool to a climactic solo passage, and knowing when to use them...


----------



## zachman

EndGame00 said:


> YJM is a virtuoso.. We get that... However, he tends to overdo repetitive fast licks that doesn't fit the theme he is trying to convey... I can understand doing a short burst as a tension builder, but doing it without any breathing space between 1st verse, bridge, then chorus and so forth....
> 
> Let's take Petrucci, for example: he knows when to slow down and use fast licks as tension builder or a tool to a climactic solo passage, and knowing when to use them...



Yngwie is a fan of Ritchie Blackmore and in like fashion, I believe--does stuff to be irreverent, probably because he knows it irritates those complaining. lol


----------



## Frodebro

zachman said:


> Yngwie is a fan of Ritchie Blackmore and in like fashion, I believe--does stuff to be irreverent, probably because he knows it irritates those complaining. lol



And that, ladies and gentlemen, is what rock and roll is all about.


----------



## scat7s

even the irony is starting to be ironic....this thread is a masterpiece.


----------



## Frodebro

scat7s said:


> even the irony is starting to be ironic....this thread is a masterpiece.



It's like an epic Yngwie solo.


----------



## zachman

Frodebro said:


> It's like an epic Yngwie solo.


----------



## stalefish

scat7s said:


> even the irony is starting to be ironic....this thread is a masterpiece.



No kidding. The level of mindless fanboyism in this thread is off the charts. They hit all the lame cliches. Let's hear you play! Where are your ferraris? 30 years in the business! Mansions! Pirate shirts! **** yeah! Some of these people are stuck in a dated mindset. By their logic, if you don't like Yngwie's..I hesitate to even call them songs...but if you don't like his version of "songs", then it's you that has the problem. Lol. In-freaking-sane. 

And since none of us in here that I'm aware of has mansions or Ferraris, we're all unsuccessful losers who should not even dare to have an opinion - not even those delusional self-loathers that worship his leather pants.


----------



## zachman

Frodebro said:


> And that, ladies and gentlemen, is what rock and roll is all about.



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KS3P8AjJCc[/ame]


----------



## Frodebro

stalefish said:


> No kidding. The level of mindless fanboyism in this thread is off the charts. They hit all the lame cliches. Let's hear you play! Where are your ferraris? 30 years in the business! Mansions! Pirate shirts! **** yeah! Some of these people are stuck in a dated mindset. By their logic, if you don't like Yngwie's..I hesitate to even call them songs...but if you don't like his version of "songs", then it's you that has the problem. Lol. In-freaking-sane.
> 
> And since none of us in here that I'm aware of has mansions or Ferraris, we're all unsuccessful losers who should not even dare to have an opinion - not even those delusional self-loathers that worship his leather pants.



Not personally liking something does not automatically mean that it sucks-it's just not your thing. That is perfectly acceptable.

Having achieved a level of success that is tangible and easily proven with material and financial gains is not 'fanboyism,' it is undeniable proof that not everybody thinks he sucks. If you cannot see this, then maybe objective thinking just isn't your thing, either. Thats okay as well, but I wouldn't want to live my own life that way-I would have missed out on a lot of great stuff.


----------



## stalefish

Frodebro said:


> Not personally liking something does not automatically mean that it sucks-it's just not your thing. That is perfectly acceptable.
> 
> Having achieved a level of success that is tangible and easily proven with material and financial gains is not 'fanboyism,' it is undeniable proof that not everybody thinks he sucks. If you cannot see this, then maybe objective thinking just isn't your thing, either. Thats okay as well, but I wouldn't want to live my own life that way-I would have missed out on a lot of great stuff.



I never said that everyone should think he sucks. I don't even think he sucks. I think his music sucks, but he himself, as a player, clearly doesn't suck. But fancy playing isn't what I care about. I'll happily trade all of those dumb flying licks for some songwriting ability. But anyway, I'm saying that ferraris and mansions doesn't mean he's great either. Lots of crappy celebrities have ferraris and mansions. A sucker is born every minute, and apparently he's gobbled up some suckers....and donuts. Using material things as your barometer, defense of "his greatness" is empty and hollow. It's childish and insincere. It's par for the course in a genre that's as empty as the fanbase. I guess that's my main issue. Not with Yngwie himself. He just does what he does. I just don't have much respect for people that treat it as if it's more than what it actually is. 

And with that, I will go. I have no desire to go page after page with you people.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

I like Yngwie as an entertainer. Listening to him for more than a song or two annoys me though. But mostly, I don't like guitar players who wear their guitar higher than their balls. I'm a Page fan. Guitars should cover your knee caps, not your chesticals. Also, I often wonder what he'd look like with a buzz-cut.


----------



## SonVolt

Swede said:


> Not to fuel the fire, but sometimes people racking down on technically proficient players, have no technique themselves.....




Hey, you started this shit asshole!


----------



## SonVolt

Can't we just think he's silly without having to whip our dicks out to explain ourselves?


----------



## zachman

stalefish said:


> I never said that everyone should think he sucks. I don't even think he sucks. I think his music sucks, but he himself, as a player, clearly doesn't suck. But fancy playing isn't what I care about. I'll happily trade all of those dumb flying licks for some songwriting ability.



When you do, let us know



stalefish said:


> But anyway, I'm saying that ferraris and mansions doesn't mean he's great either. Lots of crappy celebrities have ferraris and mansions.



It means he's great at getting paid for doing what you say sucks. Which means there's a lot of people who disagree w/ your narrative.



stalefish said:


> A sucker is born every minute, and apparently he's gobbled up some suckers....and donuts.



So, all those who disagree w/ you are suckers who need to be told what their preferences are/should be? 

Get over yourself. You're not that important



stalefish said:


> Using material things as your barometer, defense of "his greatness" is empty and hollow.



Using that understanding of the point, illustrates a lack of reading comprehension skills, on your part.

Using material things as a barometer, isn't a "defense of his greatness". It's proof that he's gotten himself to where he is, using his music as the vessel.



stalefish said:


> It's childish and insincere. It's par for the course in a genre that's as empty as the fanbase.



Careful now, your elitist inner self is showing. Makes you seem petty, and highlights your insignificance in the overall scheme of things. Much more so than Yngwie.



stalefish said:


> I guess that's my main issue. Not with Yngwie himself. He just does what he does. I just don't have much respect for people that treat it as if it's more than what it actually is.



A talented guy, who's made a worldwide name for himself, playing the guitar, writing, producing, and releasing his own music, doing world tours, promoting his Gold albums-- you know, achieving the rock star brass ring, being ridiculed by a bunch of nobody's, who have never achieved a level of mastery over anything in their life by comparison, let alone a music career?

Sounds like sour grapes to me



stalefish said:


> And with that, I will go. I have no desire to go page after page with you people.



The arrogance is astounding.


----------



## stalefish

zachman said:


> The arrogance is astounding.



Now THAT is the pot calling the kettle black. You make Yngwie look humble. 

It's funny how you took your blind fanboy defense of Yngwie to a series of mindless personal attacks against me specifically. You're so small. You should work on that. See ya.


----------



## EndGame00

zachman said:


> Yngwie is a fan of Ritchie Blackmore and in like fashion, I believe--does stuff to be irreverent, probably because he knows it irritates those complaining. lol



It sure does

As far as using neo-classical/baroque passages on rock music, Uli Jon Roth is the one who impresses me the most... He's on a different level of awesomeness...


----------



## EndGame00

I'm still at awe to see a tub of lard still doing high kicks onstage....


----------



## SonVolt

I've noticed some of the posters in this thread that are getting their jimmy's rustled have in the past blasted Kurt Cobain for the same reasons, but in reverse. I won't single anyone out as a hypocrite - you know who you are. 

Oh and if you wanna throw out cash and cars and all the other superficial reasons to justify success, Kurt's _drummer _is worth $225,000,000... if that puts things into perspective.


----------



## zachman

stalefish said:


> Now THAT is the pot calling the kettle black. You make Yngwie look humble.
> 
> It's funny how you took your blind fanboy defense of Yngwie to a series of mindless personal attacks against me specifically. You're so small. You should work on that. See ya.



What I did was make specific points, and you've now come back whining-- obfuscating, and not addressing any of them, and trying to change the narrative. 

Fail


----------



## Frodebro

EndGame00 said:


> I'm still at awe to see a tub of lard still doing high kicks onstage....



Well, it's more interesting to watch than some pasty skin-and-bones junky staring blankly into space while mumbling lyrics about how rotten the world is...


----------



## zachman

EndGame00 said:


> It sure does
> 
> As far as using neo-classical/baroque passages on rock music, Uli Jon Roth is the one who impresses me the most... He's on a different level of awesomeness...



Uli is the MAN!


----------



## EndGame00

Frodebro said:


> Well, it's more interesting to watch than some pasty skin-and-bones junky starting blankly into space while mumbling lyrics about how rotten the world is...





[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLd22ha_-VU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLd22ha_-VU[/ame]

More oftentimes, I don't even know what da-fuq Eddie Vedder was singing about....


----------



## stalefish

zachman said:


> What I did was make specific points, and you've now come back whining-- obfuscating, and not addressing any of them, and trying to change the narrative.
> 
> Fail



No dude, you're just an insecure hypocrite. I've happily avoided your slobbering posts until you came at me directly because you simply couldn't keep your mouth shut. I've already said what I have to say on the subject and didn't attack anyone specifically, but you want to keep beating it to death because you emotionally can't handle someone thinking differently than you and that's what you do in here. It's cool man. You NEED this. Go ahead, rockstar. You are the man!


----------



## zachman

EndGame00 said:


> I'm still at awe to see a tub of lard still doing high kicks onstage....



I'm glad to see he's looking fit nowadays.

Yngwie Malmsteen Hard At Work On New Studio Album - Blabbermouth.net


----------



## zachman

stalefish said:


> No dude, you're just an insecure hypocrite. I've happily avoided your slobbering posts until you came at me directly because you simply couldn't keep your mouth shut. I've already said what I have to say on the subject and didn't attack anyone specifically, but you want to keep beating it to death because you emotionally can't handle someone thinking differently than you and that's what you do in here. It's cool man. You NEED this. Go ahead, rockstar. You are the man!



Ya, I don't see where you gave a direct response to what I said, so just more misdirection from you then? No worries. I don't expect much of anything from you. 



Quote:
Originally Posted by *stalefish* 

 
_I never said that everyone should think he sucks. I don't even think he sucks. I think his music sucks, but he himself, as a player, clearly doesn't suck. But fancy playing isn't what I care about. I'll happily trade all of those dumb flying licks for some songwriting ability._

When you do, let us know

Quote:
Originally Posted by *stalefish* 

 
_ But anyway, I'm saying that ferraris and mansions doesn't mean he's great either. Lots of crappy celebrities have ferraris and mansions._

It means he's great at getting paid for doing what you say sucks. Which means there's a lot of people who disagree w/ your narrative.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *stalefish* 

 
_ A sucker is born every minute, and apparently he's gobbled up some suckers....and donuts._

So, all those who disagree w/ you are suckers who need to be told what their preferences are/should be? 

Get over yourself. You're not that important

Quote:
Originally Posted by *stalefish* 

 
_ Using material things as your barometer, defense of "his greatness" is empty and hollow._

Using that understanding of the point, illustrates a lack of reading comprehension skills, on your part.

Using material things as a barometer, isn't a "defense of his greatness". It's proof that he's gotten himself to where he is, using his music as the vessel.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *stalefish* 

 
_It's childish and insincere. It's par for the course in a genre that's as empty as the fanbase._

Careful now, your elitist inner self is showing. Makes you seem petty, and highlights your insignificance in the overall scheme of things. Much more so than Yngwie.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *stalefish* 

 
_ I guess that's my main issue. Not with Yngwie himself. He just does what he does. I just don't have much respect for people that treat it as if it's more than what it actually is._

A talented guy, who's made a worldwide name for himself, playing the guitar, writing, producing, and releasing his own music, doing world tours, promoting his Gold albums-- you know, achieving the rock star brass ring, being ridiculed by a bunch of nobody's, who have never achieved a level of mastery over anything in their life by comparison, let alone a music career?

Sounds like sour grapes to me


----------



## LPMarshall hack

They've antagonized The Grunch!!


----------



## Vinsanitizer

SonVolt said:


> Can't we just think he's silly without having to whip our dicks out to explain ourselves?



*Amen!*


----------



## scat7s

when Zach steps into the ring...threads are going the distance.


----------



## Vinsanitizer




----------



## zachman

scat7s said:


> when Zach steps into the ring...threads are going the distance.



The thread started out as a negative thread, even though tongue n cheek.

I'm being civil, and seeking clarification by asking questions, and addressing those who disagree w/ me (Usually the same who clash w/ me in other threads) w/ substantive replies. 

I was hoping for a 2-way street conversation, but the silliness of some of the claims is highlighted when viewed through the lens of perspective, by the non-responsive replies to questions I posed. 

And then they get mad... Oh well, Haters hate, but I will stand and articulate my position without fear, knowing that changing the subject, rather than addressing a direct challenging question, is weak, and they got nothing, other than a common case of NONE of them have achieved the status he has.

They're all so cliche. It's the old how many guitarists does it take to change a light bulb joke. 99- 1 to change the light bulb, and 98 to stand around w/ their arms folded talking about how they could have changed it better, and how he should have changed it differently


----------



## scat7s

zachman said:


> The thread started out as a negative thread, even though tongue n cheek.
> 
> I'm being civil, and seeking clarification by asking questions, and addressing those who disagree w/ me (Usually the same who clash w/ me in other threads) w/ substantive replies.
> 
> I was hoping for a 2-way street conversation, but the silliness of some of the claims is highlighted when viewed through the lens of perspective, by the non-responsive replies to questions I posed.
> 
> And then they get mad... Oh well, Haters hate, but I will stand and articulate my position without fear, knowing that changing the subject, rather than addressing a direct challenging question, is weak, and they got nothing, other than a common case of NONE of them have achieved the status he has.
> 
> They're all so cliche. It's the old how many guitarists does it take to change a light bulb joke. 99- 1 to change the light bulb, and 98 to stand around w/ their arms folded talking about how they could have changed it better, and how he should have changed it differently



no worries. you've got a scientific mind Zachary. its just how it is.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

zachman said:


> The thread started out as a negative thread, even though tongue n cheek.
> 
> I'm being civil, and seeking clarification by asking questions, and addressing those who disagree w/ me (Usually the same who clash w/ me in other threads) w/ substantive replies.
> 
> I was hoping for a 2-way street conversation, but the silliness of some of the claims is highlighted when viewed through the lens of perspective, by the non-responsive replies to questions I posed.
> 
> And then they get mad... Oh well, Haters hate, but I will stand and articulate my position without fear, knowing that changing the subject, rather than addressing a direct challenging question, is weak, and they got nothing, other than a common case of NONE of them have achieved the status he has.
> 
> They're all so cliche. It's the old how many guitarists does it take to change a light bulb joke. 99- 1 to change the light bulb, and 98 to stand around w/ their arms folded talking about how they could have changed it better, and how he should have changed it differently



Seek out more suitable members to interact with. It's the right thing to do.


----------



## zachman

Vinsanitizer said:


> Seek out more suitable members to interact with. It's the right thing to do.



I do. I have been out of kindergarten for a long time, and so search for appropriate matches, unlike those making noise.

I've made some terrific friends here.

I have received literally hundreds of PM's from members here-- interested in gear solutions, over the past several years and have enjoyed assisting them w/ providing info/answers to their questions.


----------



## zachman

scat7s said:


> no worries. you've got a scientific mind Zachary. its just how it is.



I like to think I have an open mind, and am a creative thinker, w/ a logical mind.

I have a degree in Electronic Engineering, but have made a career playing music, a creative art; recording, performing, writing, teaching music/guitar. Kinda funny

I write w/ my left hand, hold a fork/spoon w/ my right hand, if using chop sticks, I use my left hand
Play guitar right handed. Lefties are often referred to as creative individuals, being predominantly right brained. I am sort of ambidextrous.


----------



## scat7s

zachman said:


> I like to think I have an open mind, and am a creative thinker, w/ a logical mind.
> 
> I have a degree in Electronic Engineering, but have made a career playing music, a creative art; recording, performing, writing, teaching music/guitar. Kinda funny
> 
> I write w/ my left hand, hold a fork/spoon w/ my right hand, if using chop sticks, I use my left hand
> Play guitar right handed


 
pure bred lefty here...

wish I learned to play right handed from the start though. too late now.


----------



## zachman

scat7s said:


> pure bred lefty here...
> 
> wish I learned to play right handed from the start though. too late now.



When I 1st picked up a guitar, I picked it up like a lefty, but my uncle (who is an amazing player) literally took the guitar out of my hands and put it back on my lap like a right hander. I told him, it felt weird. He responded by saying, what do you know about it feeling weird, you don't even know how to play. He made the points that I'd have access to more instruments, less expensive gear, easier time reading charts etc. and he was right. My left hand came around rather quickly, but my right hand picking was a bitch by contrast.


----------



## Söulcaster

zachman said:


> What if the goal was to sell enough of them to make a career of it, and it was realized? Would that not indicate the assertion that it wasn't any good, was clearly incorrect/false?
> 
> 
> 
> Perspective: just because one has an opinion, that doesn't automatically make it a good one.


 
I don't think I made that assertion. The final could be good, could be bad, there are no guarantees.

A persons wealth or their ability to generate income has never altered my opinion of their "art".

Peace


----------



## Grogshla

he has lost a lot of weight recently. He still shreds like a bad ass!!


----------



## zachman

Söulcaster said:


> I don't think I made that assertion. The final could be good, could be bad, there are no guarantees.
> 
> A persons wealth or their ability to generate income has never altered my opinion of their "art".
> 
> Peace



I don't believe that I solicited your opinion of anyone's art, nor do I believe it is a consideration to anyone but you, so I have to wonder what is the point, other than to illustrate redundantly, and obviously that everyone's a critic, and you can't please everyone? I mean, that goes without saying.

You appear to think your opinion matters, and/or that it's the standard by which Yngwie's relevance is validated.  Clearly, that's not the case.


----------



## Söulcaster

zachman said:


> I don't believe that I solicited your opinion of anyone's art, nor do I believe it is a consideration to anyone but you, so I have to wonder what is the point, other than to illustrate redundantly, and obviously that everyone's a critic, and you can't please everyone? I mean, that goes without saying.
> 
> You appear to think your opinion matters, and/or that it's the standard by which Yngwie's relevance is validated.  Clearly, that's not the case.



lol


----------



## zachman

Söulcaster said:


> lol


----------



## Lo-Tek

Dogs of Doom said:


> Don't know why you directed this at me. I'm not one of the ones being negative in this thread. I'm just speaking the truth & pointing out irony...
> 
> I outright own my own house & car. I have "stuff". Why should I be jealous?
> 
> The ones being negative, on the other hand, I suppose you could ask them all that...



I'm just teasing you to make a point about how ridiculous Zach is being.
We all have different tastes. Some of us are enjoying having a few chuckles about Yngwie that's all. We're not ignorant or jealous or negative losers from nowhere town so could do without the condescension.
Zach, you like to insinuate that some people have had no success playing music and it further insinuates that you're a step or two ahead of everyone but what are your great accomplishments? You own a music store and played in a few bands is all right?


----------



## EndGame00

My greatest accomplishment as a musican...? Becoming an insurance adjuster.


----------



## flyinguitars

Wait for it......


----------



## The Ozzk

He's like, fat and stuff.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUfDdrjK8kM[/ame]


----------



## Vinsanitizer




----------



## Vinsanitizer

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkWltYncDdo[/ame]


----------



## scat7s

nm


----------



## blues_n_cues

Yngwie ain't got chit on Carnada...


----------



## SonVolt

That's a nice strat.


----------



## The Ozzk

SonVolt said:


> That's a nice strat.



It is, ain't it?


----------



## SonVolt

To think, he sold it to buy a Lute.


----------



## The Ozzk

SonVolt said:


> To think, he sold it to buy a Lute.


----------



## zachman

Lo-Tek said:


> I'm just teasing you to make a point about how ridiculous Zach is being.
> We all have different tastes. Some of us are enjoying having a few chuckles about Yngwie that's all. We're not ignorant or jealous or negative losers from nowhere town so could do without the condescension.
> Zach, you like to insinuate that some people have had no success playing music and it further insinuates that you're a step or two ahead of everyone but what are your great accomplishments? You own a music store and played in a few bands is all right?



I get it, you're playing your part as the antagonist again.  Ya, that never gets old.


----------



## Lo-Tek

zachman said:


> I get it, you're playing your part as the antagonist again.



Honestly, no I'm not trying to antagonize. It was a serious question- I know you mentioned being an engineer at some point, running the store and playing in some bands but I didn't know if there was something else?

Though perhaps (as entertaining as this thread has been) it's best to drop it altogether. 
Not trying to be a jerk- you're still ok in my book.


----------



## zachman

Lo-Tek said:


> So the narrative is your jealous of people who can write songs. Your jealous and petty. Your a never was from nowhere town. They have cars and stuff and what do you have? Jealousy. They are successful and you wallow in negativity.
> 
> (btw-yngwie was known to rip on other musicians...so if he can't take it he should shut his donut hole)



I suppose the obvious difference to me is, Yngwie was ripping on his supposed 'peers'. I especially like the one where he said the singer of Ratt, would be better off selling shoes. Doesn't he actually do that nowadays? Ah, I digress-- As opposed to being a nobody who's never done anything of note, ragging on someone who's won the brass ring.

I seriously doubt Yngwie would sweat any of the chucklehead wannabes/critics-- in any capacity, related to issues of who is better at playing guitar, and who is better off because of their music career.

Why would he?


----------



## zachman

Lo-Tek said:


> Honestly, no I'm not trying to antagonize. It was a serious question- I know you mentioned being an engineer at some point, running the store and playing in some bands but I didn't know if there was something else?



Oh well, since it was a 'serious' question... let me give a simple and direct answer: Yes, but what is your point?



Lo-Tek said:


> Though perhaps (as entertaining as this thread has been) it's best to drop it altogether.
> Not trying to be a jerk- you're still ok in my book.



Okay, thanks. 

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Lo-Tek* 

 
_what are your great accomplishments?
You own a music store and played in a few bands is all right?_

You want me to post my bio/resume? Nah, too big of a detractor from the thread topic. My greatest accomplishments have hopefully not yet been realized, but the ones which have are re: my private home life and family, as opposed to my professional public life.

No, I've done a few other things, but again-- what is your point?


----------



## Strat God

In the movie Amadaus when Mozart was charged to write an opra for the King of Austria, the king told him there were "too many notes-it tires the ear". Mozart responded there were the just enough- not too many, not to few.

Hundreds of years later we haven't resolved the issue as proven on this thread.

The Yng-master is a shrewd business man and has succeeded where 99% have not, using his unbelievable talent to do one thing better than everyone else and market it effectively.

And for the record - I can listen to about 10 seconds of rap and only 4 of death metal. At least this one-trick pony is entertaining. Bravo Yngwie.


----------



## SonVolt

Strat God said:


> I can listen to about 10 seconds of rap and only 4 of death metal.




Why do you hate white people?


----------



## Strat God

Not white people like me - like this- 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=I2PzagXsD0Y


----------



## SonVolt




----------



## Dogs of Doom

blues_n_cues said:


> Yngwie ain't got chit on Carnada...


Carnada even scalloped his own fretboard once! ...


----------



## anitoli

zachman said:


> Great little diversion.
> 
> My 14 yo student does too:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q14SNFGJrXQ&list=PLhDFGMaiti5J1qjK-n3dgpreLJoM8F3s8&index=4



Very nice rendition indeed!


----------



## Lo-Tek

zachman said:


> No, I've done a few other things, but again-- what is your point?



no point really- sometimes you seem dismissive of other members. 
maybe I misread the intent of your posts or maybe that's just your way of having fun with people? or maybe you really do consider the rest of us losers from nowhere town? I don't know- I was just curious if I had missed something. no big deal.


----------



## anitoli

Now, correct me if i am wrong, but wasn't Jim Marshall so intrigued by Malmsteens playing that he was actually the first guitarist to be endorsed or featured in a Marshall ad? 

I dont remember anybody in Marshall ads before this one:


----------



## anitoli

Oh and here's Malmsteen on a morning tv show:

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=malmsteen%20on%20fox&qs=n&form=QBVR&pq=malmsteen%20on%20fox&sc=1-16&sp=-1&sk=#view=detail&mid=5797829252DB1BBEEEEB5797829252DB1BBEEEEB

Watch, look, learn.


----------



## zachman

anitoli said:


> Very nice rendition indeed!



She's such a fantastic kid. She's been taking guitar lessons with me for about 4 years now, and she's come a long way. I'm REALLY proud of her. Straight-A student, multi-lingual, and gigging regularly.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhCJH8AwVLE[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjb8RyGzYK0[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFyVazruX00[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8TWNAuTUOw[/ame]


----------



## Swede

He was also the first person to have a Fender signature model


----------



## zachman

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZamjrXCDvo[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziwHnNT1na8[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5H94GHb-10[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOeThyZt1vg[/ame]


----------



## Lo-Tek

zachman said:


> I suppose the obvious difference to me is, Yngwie was ripping on his supposed 'peers'. I especially like the one where he said the singer of Ratt, would be better off selling shoes. Doesn't he actually do that nowadays? Ah, I digress-- As opposed to being a nobody who's never done anything of note, ragging on someone who's won the brass ring.
> 
> I seriously doubt Yngwie would sweat any of the chucklehead wannabes/critics-- in any capacity, related to issues of who is better at playing guitar, and who is better off because of their music career.
> 
> Why would he?


 
This is what confuses me: how do you know who has accomplished something "of note"? 

I agree though- I'm sure he doesn't care. I'm a big Dylan fan- how often do people make jokes about his singing? I'm sure he doesn't care; his legacy will speak for itself....and as a fan I don't care either what detractors say- everybody is entitled to have an opinion and enjoy a laugh.


----------



## scat7s

> everybody is entitled to have an opinion and enjoy a laugh.


 i think what he's saying is that if you don't have a garage full of exotic sports cars then no, youre actually not entitled to an opinion.


----------



## FennRx

Lo-Tek said:


> This is what confuses me: how do you know who has accomplished something "of note"?
> 
> I agree though- I'm sure he doesn't care. I'm a big Dylan fan- how often do people make jokes about his singing? I'm sure he doesn't care; his legacy will speak for itself....and as a fan I don't care either what detractors say- everybody is entitled to have an opinion and enjoy a laugh.



negative.

some people have to be right so bad it borders on malignant narcissism. Strawmen and _ad hominem_ attacks ftmfw.


----------



## zachman

Lo-Tek said:


> This is what confuses me: how do you know who has accomplished something "of note"?



The overall notoriety they've achieved, is what comes to mind as the (obvious to me) answer. 

How is that even a serious question?



Lo-Tek said:


> I agree though- I'm sure he doesn't care. I'm a big Dylan fan- how often do people make jokes about his singing? I'm sure he doesn't care; his legacy will speak for itself....and as a fan I don't care either what detractors say- everybody is entitled to have an opinion and enjoy a laugh.


----------



## zachman

scat7s said:


> i think what he's saying is that if you don't have a garage full of exotic sports cars then no, youre actually not entitled to an opinion.








Way to miss the point


----------



## blues_n_cues

Dogs of Doom said:


> Carnada even scalloped his own fretboard once! ...



scallops,I love scallops.


----------



## Lo-Tek

zachman said:


> The overall notoriety they've achieved, is what comes to mind as the (obvious to me) answer.
> 
> How is that even a serious question?


 
Well, lots of musician achieve successes but never become stars- it's a ridiculously small percentage of people that do make it to that level and many factors play into it.
imo- everybody has a right to an opinion but even more so if a person has been or is a working musician.
Are you saying only celebrities can express a negative opinion about other celebrities? Or is there some point at which a regular person has worked hard enough to have on too?


----------



## zachman

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TnddE2k598[/ame]


----------



## zachman

Lo-Tek said:


> Well, lots of musician achieve successes but never become stars- it's a ridiculously small percentage of people that do make it to that level and many factors play into it.



I agree



Lo-Tek said:


> imo- everybody has a right to an opinion but even more so if a person has been or is a working musician.



I don't think the qualifier is necessary. Everyone does have a right to an opinion, regardless of their chosen profession. 



Lo-Tek said:


> Are you saying only celebrities can express a negative opinion about other celebrities?



Not at all



Lo-Tek said:


> Or is there some point at which a regular person has worked hard enough to have on too?



Peer review opinions are just more equal than others, is all.  They come from others who are actually walking the walk. 

As I responded to stalefish, it seems appropriate to point it out again.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *stalefish* 

 
_That's all it is. It's hilarious that people justify Yngwie's garbage with cars and mansions. That kind of logic is why rock and roll is dead in the water. He's a freakshow. That's all he is. Sure there's a market for it...if cars and mansions are your only gauge of artistic merit._

The art of achieving success in the music business is a legit art.

The justification, as you put it, isn't a justification of his music's quality... It rather-- puts perspective on the opinions of those who don't like it, and feel the need to mock it, or rail against it for whatever reason. 

Others, and enough of them-- apparently, have a different opinion. 

*So many in fact, that it make the cars and mansions a direct result, and  illustrates the apparent insignificance of the opinions of the haters, who haven't achieved the same level of notoriety playing music the way they suggest it ought to be done.


**Schadenfreude* (/ˈʃɑːdənfrɔɪdə/; German: [ˈʃaːdn̩ˌfʀɔɪ̯də] (

 listen)) is pleasure derived from the misfortunes of others.[1] This word is taken from German and literally means "harm-joy". It is the feeling of joy or pleasure when one sees another fail or suffer misfortune. It is also borrowed by some other languages. An English word of similar meaning is "gloat"; which means to feel, or express, great, often malicious, pleasure, or self-satisfaction, at one's own success, or at another's failure.[2

The guys taking pleasure in attacking Yngwie or anyone else in this way, seem to be perpetually motivated by *Schadenfreude. *Shameful, and ridiculous, imo.

But go right ahead, *as I know you will-- reserve the right to be haters. 

At the end of the day, Yngwie still is a better player, who's also more accomplished than any of those taking shots at him. He's not the joke, the guys taking shots at him are the ridiculous caricatures of themselves-- imo.
*


----------



## Vinsanitizer

blues_n_cues said:


> scallops,I love scallops.



Shrimp Cocktail for me, thanks:


----------



## poeman33

Swede said:


> He was also the first person to have a Fender signature model



I don't think so. It was the Clapton Strat in 1988. I believe the Yngwie was the second. There were discussions with others...but those were the first two actually produced as far as I remember, and from everything I could find online.


----------



## Swede

poeman33 said:


> I don't think so. It was the Clapton Strat in 1988. I believe the Yngwie was the second. There were discussions with others...but those were the first two actually produced as far as I remember, and from everything I could find online.



Yeah there is a lot of debate regarding that, supposedly Yngwies prototypes were publically showcased in 87, but Claptons was available to the public mere months before Yngwie in 88.

Would be fun ti hear from Fender direct.

In any case, it clearly shows the value of him and his "brand"


----------



## Lo-Tek

zachman said:


> I agree
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the qualifier is necessary. Everyone does have a right to an opinion, regardless of their chosen profession.
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all
> 
> 
> 
> Peer review opinions are just more equal than others, is all.  They come from others who are actually walking the walk.
> 
> 
> 
> But go right ahead, *as I know you will-- reserve the right to be haters.
> 
> *


*

Actually I don't believe I have hated on him at all...I have laughed at some very funny posts though.

As for walking the walk- I figure I've got enough miles logged to have earned the right to critique.*


----------



## zachman

Lo-Tek said:


> Actually I don't believe I have hated on him at all...I have laughed at some very funny posts though.
> 
> As for walking the walk- I figure I've got enough miles logged to have earned the right to critique.



Does it not go without saying, that everyone is entitled to their opinions and preferences? 

The relevance of those opinions are only relevant to the individual, or are determined by the outside observer. Either way, what is the point?

The choice to embrace *Schadenfreude, *and choose to voice opinions which promote negativity, rather than positivity seems to be a preference shared by many. Sad testament, imo


----------



## scat7s

you sling as much mud as anyone around here Zach!....sheesh...


----------



## zachman

scat7s said:


> you sling as much mud as anyone around here Zach!....sheesh...



I don't start it, and I don't take it quietly. If anything, perhaps it's me slinging your own mud back at you. Perhaps that is what you're referring to.

Either way, the non-response to my assertion is noted.  I am just playing devil's advocate in reverse.


----------



## scat7s

zachman said:


> I don't start it, and I don't take it quietly. Perhaps that is what you're referring to.
> 
> Either way, the non-response to my assertion is noted.



yeah, that's what im referring to. 

. . .

what assertion is that? your schadenfreude? I think your trolling. 

nice editing too.


----------



## StratoMarshall

zachman said:


> Way to miss the point



Way to go Zach! I've got to get one of those T-shirts...priceless!


----------



## zachman

scat7s said:


> yeah, that's what im referring to.
> 
> . . .
> 
> what assertion is that? your schadenfreude? I think your trolling.
> 
> nice editing too.



 

You see? 

It seems to me, that the conversation would have been so much more efficient if you'd addressed the points I made, and the questions I asked (Not directed only at you, but in general re: my conversations in this thread w/ you, stalefish, and lo-tek), when I asked them, for the sake of clarity and context-- rather than obfuscating, deflecting, changing the narrative-- then coming back around and asking me to explain why I wrote what I wrote again.

I said what I wanted to say. It's all there. Try reading slower.


----------



## zachman

StratoMarshall said:


> Way to go Zach! I've got to get one of those T-shirts...priceless!



I know, I'd love to get one too!


----------



## scat7s

zachman said:


> You see?
> 
> It seems to me, that the conversation would have been so much more efficient if you'd addressed the points I made, and the questions I asked (Not directed only at you, but in general re: my conversations in this thread w/ you and lo-tek), when I asked them, for the sake of clarity and context-- rather than obfuscating, deflecting, changing the narrative-- then coming back around and asking me to explain why I wrote what I wrote again.
> 
> I said what I wanted to say. It's all there. Try reading slower.



oh this is how you work isn't it? 

i didn't ask you to explain anything again...you mentioned it 3 times unprompted...i could smell the bait a mile away. 


i think your assertion is flawed.


----------



## StratoMarshall

zachman said:


> I know, I'd love to get one too!



Looky here!
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/ADHD-Highway-Look-Squirrel-T-shirt/dp/B00BYUIZOI[/ame]


----------



## zachman

scat7s said:


> oh this is how you work isn't it?
> 
> i didn't ask you to explain anything again...you mentioned it 3 times unprompted...i could smell the bait a mile away.
> 
> 
> i think your assertion is flawed.



Thanks for elaborating.  You're wanting to focus on Schadenfreude, but not the paragraphs before, or after, nor in context: What's that about?

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Lo-Tek* 

 
_Well, lots of musician achieve successes but never become stars- it's a ridiculously small percentage of people that do make it to that level and many factors play into it._

I agree

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Lo-Tek* 

 
_imo- everybody has a right to an opinion but even more so if a person has been or is a working musician._

I don't think the qualifier is necessary. Everyone does have a right to an opinion, regardless of their chosen profession. 

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Lo-Tek* 

 
_Are you saying only celebrities can express a negative opinion about other celebrities?_

Not at all

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Lo-Tek* 

 
_ Or is there some point at which a regular person has worked hard enough to have on too?_

Peer review opinions are just more equal than others, is all.  They come from others who are actually walking the walk. 

As I responded to stalefish, it seems appropriate to point it out again.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *stalefish* 

 
_That's all it is. It's hilarious that people justify Yngwie's garbage with cars and mansions. That kind of logic is why rock and roll is dead in the water. He's a freakshow. That's all he is. Sure there's a market for it...if cars and mansions are your only gauge of artistic merit._

The art of achieving success in the music business is a legit art.

The justification, as you put it, isn't a justification of his music's quality... It rather-- puts perspective on the opinions of those who don't like it, and feel the need to mock it, or rail against it for whatever reason. 

Others, and enough of them-- apparently, have a different opinion. 

*So many in fact, that it make the cars and mansions a direct result, and  illustrates the apparent insignificance of the opinions of the haters, who haven't achieved the same level of notoriety playing music the way they suggest it ought to be done.


**Schadenfreude* (/ˈʃɑːdənfrɔɪdə/; German: [ˈʃaːdn̩ˌfʀɔɪ̯də] (

 listen)) is pleasure derived from the misfortunes of others.[1] This word is taken from German and literally means "harm-joy". It is the feeling of joy or pleasure when one sees another fail or suffer misfortune. It is also borrowed by some other languages. An English word of similar meaning is "gloat"; which means to feel, or express, great, often malicious, pleasure, or self-satisfaction, at one's own success, or at another's failure.[2

The guys taking pleasure in attacking Yngwie or anyone else in this way, seem to be perpetually motivated by *Schadenfreude. *Shameful, and ridiculous, imo.

But go right ahead, *as I know you will-- reserve the right to be haters. 

At the end of the day, Yngwie still is a better player, who's also more accomplished than any of those taking shots at him. He's not the joke, the guys taking shots at him are the ridiculous caricatures of themselves-- imo.*


----------



## Swede

I started a MONSTER, I apologize. I didn't realize he as so polarizing? Any publicity is good publicity, maybe Fender and marshall both knew that.

Anyways. me personally tend to respect anyone that is out there "doing it"

Sure Bieber suck, but you know what, He is most likely doing what he love, meanwhile Im the one. Read "most of us" are crying ourselves to sleep, wake up to a spouse we cant stand, go to a job that suck, and ever so slowly make our way to DEATH.

Peace folks....And remember less is not more, more is more


----------



## zachman

swede said:


> i started a monster, i apologize. I didn't realize he as so polarizing? Any publicity is good publicity, maybe fender and marshall both knew that.
> 
> Anyways. Me personally tend to respect anyone that is out there "doing it"
> 
> sure bieber suck, but you know what, he is most likely doing what he love, meanwhile im the one. Read "most of us" are crying ourselves to sleep, wake up to a spouse we cant stand, go to a job that suck, and ever so slowly make our way to death.
> 
> Peace folks....and remember less is not more, more is more



B i n g o! If this was the 2nd post in the thread, I think that would have killed it.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ePTZezN_Iw[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLbXCWfyt30[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P81amv2B3Js[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EU4q6-Lwx-s[/ame]


----------



## Swede

Make it a sticky


----------



## Lo-Tek

Swede said:


> I started a MONSTER, I apologize. I didn't realize he as so polarizing? Any publicity is good publicity, maybe Fender and marshall both knew that.
> 
> Anyways. me personally tend to respect anyone that is out there "doing it"
> 
> Sure Bieber suck, but you know what, He is most likely doing what he love, meanwhile Im the one. Read "most of us" are crying ourselves to sleep, wake up to a spouse we cant stand, go to a job that suck, and ever so slowly make our way to DEATH.
> 
> Peace folks....And remember less is not more, more is more



Swede- no reason to apologize; this was a funny thread. 
But I would disagree that more is more. Sometimes it is and sometimes it isn't. As great a player as Yngwie is he sure doesn't make a bluesman (at least based on the vid you posted). I remember seeing Hubert Sumlin when I was much younger, the first couple songs I was less than impressed but by the end of the show I was hanging on every note. Sometimes less really is more. of course ymmv.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Swede said:


> I started a MONSTER,
> Peace folks....And remember less is not more, more is more








sorry,it was there....


----------



## SonVolt

This thread is exhausting.


----------



## Swede

Lo-Tek said:


> But I would disagree that more is more.



I was just saying that since that is a classic funny Yngwie quote. I agree with you though, Less can and often is certainly more.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHZ48AE3TOI[/ame]


----------



## SonVolt

Swede said:


> I was just saying that since that is a classic funny Yngwie quote. I agree with you though, Less can and often is certainly more.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHZ48AE3TOI




That's why I love YJM. Not for his music but for his bigger than life personality. He's straight out of Spinal Tap but he's real.


----------



## The Ozzk

This thread oozes masked personal short comings, need to compensate for "middle school fat boy syndrome" and I-didn't-make-it-in-1982-because-people-are-too-stupid-to-understand-greatness attitude


----------



## SonVolt

I resemble that statement.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

I could be great like YJM, but I choose not to be.

So there.


----------



## Lo-Tek

Swede said:


> I was just saying that since that is a classic funny Yngwie quote. I agree with you though, Less can and often is certainly more.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHZ48AE3TOI



haha- I never saw that. very funny.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

SonVolt said:


> That's a nice strat.



Thanks!


----------



## anitoli

Swede said:


> Read "most of us" are crying ourselves to sleep, wake up to a spouse we cant stand, go to a job that suck, and ever so slowly make our way to DEATH.



Damn Swede you just made me want to do a Cobain impersonation.


----------



## SonVolt

anitoli said:


> Damn Swede you just made me want to do a Cobain impersonation.




Not me, I'd rather do a YJM impersonation and beat that spouse I can't stand!


----------



## anitoli

SonVolt said:


> Not me, I'd rather do a YJM impersonation and beat that spouse I can't stand!



Ok, that WAS funny!


----------



## Swede

SonVolt said:


> Not me, I'd rather do a YJM impersonation and beat that spouse I can't stand!




[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0Tza_fbmTs[/ame]


----------



## Pleximan

Dogs of Doom said:


> There was a comedian who once said:
> 
> "Ever wonder why Yngwie puts the J in Yngwie J Malmsteen?"
> 
> "It's so you can tell him from all the other Yngwies out there..."


There were alot of YJM clones back in the 80's...and still are...If I hear another 64th note picker or another Neo classical player I may barf...I like Yngwie but I hate all the clones...There should only be one Yngwie...


----------



## Bear R.

Pleximan said:


> There were alot of YJM clones back in the 80's...and still are...If I hear another 64th note picker or another Neo classical player I may barf...I like Yngwie but I hate all the clones...There should only be one Yngwie...



Im w/ ya Pleximan..I cant stand Yngwie wannabe's..I remember buying the 1st Chris Impelitari cassette and he sounded just like Him..man, I didnt like that..and inside the cover He said, "Don't worry fans, my solos will only get faster."....ummmm.Ya...ha,ha..


I cant belive this thread is still going..and going STRONG too..ha,ha..I think we all have a love hate relationship with Yngwie.ha,ha...I like Him though..He's great..i know I said he was stuck up.."and He is"..but I still like His 1st 3 albums..I would listen to those any day of the week.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Swede said:


> I was just saying that since that is a classic funny Yngwie quote. I agree with you though, Less can and often is certainly more.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHZ48AE3TOI



Self justification right there for those who've never actually seen self justification in action before. 
There truly is such a thing as "less is more" - it's a euphemism, meaning _less_ has _more_ impact.


----------



## Bear R.

Rare Interview..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvN2EASdRo8


----------



## Söulcaster

There seems to be some confusion here, firstly to imply Yngwie is some great "classical" guitarist is a far stretch which would leave real classical guitarists in fits of laughter. He is a shredder who shreds classical melodies, period. He really isn't in the same league.

Secondly, just because people aren't Yngwie fanboys doesn't mean they suffer from a range of misgivings. I personally don't like him, yet I do like other "shredders" like Petrucci and Gilbert for example. People need to just accept most people do not like him. If you do, cool. But don't look down your nose at those who don't, because he ain't all that.


----------



## zachman

Söulcaster said:


> People need to just accept most people do not like him. If you do, cool. But don't look down your nose at those who don't, because he ain't all that.



Why then, shouldn't those looking down their nose at him take the same advice, seeing/hearing that they aren't anywhere near "all that", and just accept that enough people apparently _do_ like him; enough to evidence a lucrative 30+ year career? 

I know, it's all in good fun.  I can't help but think that it's more fun for him to be walking the walk, and reaping what he sowed then to be in the position of a starving 'artist' w/ supposed pseudo-integrity, making fun of him on the internet. LOL


----------



## Lo-Tek

maybe we need a new rule to go with the P and R ban- no Yngwie or Slash threads. It just causes trouble..


----------



## Frodebro

SonVolt said:


> This thread is exhausting.



Yes, people are more and more turning into parodies of themselves...


----------



## scat7s

Lo-Tek said:


> maybe we need a new rule to go with the P and R ban- no Yngwie or Slash threads. It just causes trouble..




edit. 

yep. lets ban all the stuff. its just easier that way.


----------



## Grogshla

at the end of the day slash and yngwie are one of a kinds and have had a very successful career in both live and studio performances. Anyone who disputes this is uneducated and I would encourage them to compare their 'musical success' compared to slash or Yngwie.
Haters gunna hate.
I am sick of keyboard warriors or critics...
I always say... Well what have you ever done... then they go silent.


----------



## Swede

I take great offense of seeing Yngwies MIGHTY name in the same sentence as that Saul dude


----------



## Söulcaster

Grogshla said:


> at the end of the day slash and yngwie are one of a kinds and have had a very successful career in both live and studio performances. Anyone who disputes this is uneducated and I would encourage them to compare their 'musical success' compared to slash or Yngwie.
> Haters gunna hate.
> I am sick of keyboard warriors or critics...
> I always say... Well what have you ever done... then they go silent.



I don't think anyone is arguing against the fact both Slash and YJM have both been successful. Slash is probably the most successful guitarist since Hendrix.....


----------



## scat7s

get over it! 

some of you people act like sissies...we all recognize the man has forged some success simply from being ridiculously fast, and using scales that werent so popular for pop rock/metal in such large doses. 

he was a place and time. the pioneer of his special little niche...all acknolwedged. wtf...either your dealing with a comprehension issue yourself or i think its like grunch said, your such a fanboy that your actually wounded when someone picks on the guy a little bit. lighten up, choose your battles. his music sucks, and its ok for me to think that. and even to (gasp!) say it out loud!


----------



## zachman

scat7s said:


> get over it!
> 
> some of you people act like sissies...we all recognize the man has forged some success simply from being ridiculously fast, and using scales that werent so popular for pop rock/metal in such large doses.
> 
> he was a place and time. the pioneer of his special little niche...all acknolwedged. wtf...either your dealing with a comprehension issue yourself or i think its like grunch said, your such a fanboy that your actually wounded when someone picks on the guy a little bit. lighten up, choose your battles. his music sucks, and its ok for me to think that. and even to (gasp!) say it out loud!




Are you mad?

I think _you_ should get over it. 

Of course, you're entitled to your opinion. I actually couldn't care any less about how negatively you view YJM or anyone else. 

I mean who are you and what have you done to make your opinion relevant? See? No, Big deal.


----------



## Lo-Tek

Swede said:


> I take great offense of seeing Yngwies MIGHTY name in the same sentence as that Saul dude


 
Sorry, Swede. Just a little joke is all....but- I wonder who is worth more? I'm thinking it might be Slash- so obviously he's better.


----------



## zachman

Lo-Tek said:


> Sorry, Swede. Just a little joke is all....but- I wonder who is worth more? I'm thinking it might be Slash- so obviously he's better.


 
Does it really matter, who is "Better"-- regardless of criteria? 

It's not like music is a competition.


----------



## Lo-Tek

zachman said:


> Does it really matter, who is "Better"-- regardless of criteria?
> 
> It's not like music is a competition.


 
It was just a joke, Zachman.


----------



## zachman

Lo-Tek said:


> It was just a joke, Zachman.



I get that. Apparently, those making serious attempts to promote/justify/validate their pov/opinions that he sucks, or plays too many notes, no soul, don't like his writing, style etc..., don't realize or perhaps they do-- that the irony of their insignificance compared to the guy they mock-- isn't lost on some of us.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

***Thread Closed***


----------



## zachman

Vinsanitizer said:


> ***Thread Closed***




Yngwie is awesome!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvMKsgVBzMo[/ame]


Some good natured fun

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IXHe7jP6hA[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-rvq7bLX_0[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bD7ZnJdi2rY[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5FoR1llScc[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23i8BzhxCy8[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BrLEuzVCVQ[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHyl04-ytH8[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89zM9pZzt0U[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XP8glmigsbE[/ame]


----------



## FennRx

Love or hate him, YJM's signature Marshall is the best (Marshall) amp since the 2203


----------



## Söulcaster

zachman said:


> don't realize or perhaps they do-- that the irony of their insignificance compared to the guy they mock-- isn't lost on some of us.


 
what I find ironic is that you say all these comments and posters are insignificant yet you respond to every last one of them. 

I'm eagerly waiting your response to this insignificant post.....
























































NOT!!!!!!!


----------



## Cold Warrior

He's a fantastic player and has created some great moments over the years, but I wish someone could get him to dial back the Wankery knob from 11 back down to 8. I stopped paying much attention to his newer releases at some point in the '90s, because I had already heard basically all of his ideas by then. I do like some of the singers he's had, but he can't seem to keep a band together (we know why...). Although he was already 95% as good at age 19 as he would ever become, he did continue to get even better for decades---in terms of sheer shredocity, not songwriting. 

The one thing that always separated him from other shredders was his monstrous tone and vulgarity/rock attitude. Honestly, a lot of the '80s instrumental shredders produced nerdy music, like something from a video game or a super crappy '80s teen movie. Totally lacking in swagger.


----------



## EndGame00

I'm sure YJM does not give two ****s about his fanbois and haters.....


----------



## OldGuySGFusionPlayer

NewReligion said:


> Half Stacks is enough for me live at least inside.
> 
> David ♫




And a Guitarist for us all Pat Travers plays anywhere and when I see him play he has two half stacks in stereo. He is awesome as always.


----------



## Söulcaster

EndGame00 said:


> I'm sure YJM does not give two ****s about his fanbois and haters.....



Never were truer words spoken.....


----------



## zachman

Söulcaster said:


> what I find ironic is that you say all these comments and posters are insignificant yet you respond to every last one of them.



That's cool.

Comprehension deficit noted. 

What I said was, "Apparently, those making serious attempts to promote/justify/validate their pov/opinions that he sucks, or plays too many notes, no soul, don't like his writing, style etc..., don't realize or perhaps they do-- that the irony of their insignificance *compared to the guy they mock-- * isn't lost on some of us."


----------



## zachman

EndGame00 said:


> I'm sure YJM does not give two ****s about his fanbois and haters.....



I'd think he appreciates that his fans are what keep him in the lifestyle which he has.


----------



## Australian

This is an example of why Shredding gets a bad name: 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jBMxijxw94[/ame]


----------



## EndGame00

zachman said:


> I'd think he appreciates that his fans are what keep him in the lifestyle which he has.



He was great when he first came out, but I stopped buying nor listening to his albums after "Magnum Opus"... He's got some neoclassical elements in his stuff, but he overdo it with playing too fast almost every time... Even Nicolo Paganini (his hero) would gave violin wankery a back seat and let the melody do its thing....

It's good that YJM is losing some weight, because he looks like a manatee doing high kicks on stage... Nobody wants to see him having a cardiac arrest while playing Far Beyond The Sun....


----------



## Lo-Tek

zachman said:


> I get that. Apparently, those making serious attempts to promote/justify/validate their pov/opinions that he sucks, or plays too many notes, no soul, don't like his writing, style etc..., don't realize or perhaps they do-- that the irony of their insignificance compared to the guy they mock-- isn't lost on some of us.



I don't see why they would be considered less significant than the guy they mock; what's so special about him? I don't really buy into celebrity worship though. ymmv.


----------



## zachman

Lo-Tek said:


> I don't see why they would be considered less significant than the guy they mock; what's so special about him? I don't really buy into celebrity worship though. ymmv.



Do you have to worship, or even particularly care for someone's music to acknowledge their skill, contribution to guitar, or sustained celebrity status?

I don't


----------



## EndGame00

A lot of his peers remain grounded even when they have achieve a "god-like" status to mortal men....


----------



## zachman

EndGame00 said:


> He was great when he first came out, but I stopped buying nor listening to his albums after "Magnum Opus"...



He's still great, and recording and playing out. 



EndGame00 said:


> He's got some neoclassical elements in his stuff, but he overdo it with playing too fast almost every time... Even Nicolo Paganini (his hero) would gave violin wankery a back seat and let the melody do its thing....



I'm not suggesting writing about vikings etc... is my cup of tea, or that 32nd note runs are the key to awesome. I am acknowledging that he's walking the walk, and doing it his way, and I think that's cool, and the point of it all.

Those doing the mocking... Meh, what have they done with their guitar playing?



EndGame00 said:


> It's good that YJM is losing some weight, because he looks like a manatee doing high kicks on stage... Nobody wants to see him having a cardiac arrest while playing Far Beyond The Sun....



Well, even after-- years ago smashing up his hand in a car accident, wrapping his Jag around a pole, and suffering from tendonitis, etc... he still plays at a level of proficiency, and skill that most will never attain (Certainly not most of those who are doing the ridiculing), has written, played and produced his own music, achieved his own sound, and achieved a level of success and notoriety which has yielded him gold record sales, and worldwide recognition, notoriety & praise among his peers, and tours, allowing the guy to continue doing what he loves, all while providing him a luxurious lifestyle. 

I admire the guy's who can and do walk the walk.


----------



## EndGame00

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAabzMP5WSg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAabzMP5WSg[/ame]

Speaking of clones with speed...


----------



## zachman

EndGame00 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAabzMP5WSg
> 
> Speaking of clones with speed...



One of many-- in a long line of examples of players who Yngwie paved the way for. Of course, he didn't do as well as Yngwie.


----------



## EndGame00

zachman said:


> He's still great, and recording and playing out.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not suggesting writing about vikings etc... is my cup of tea, or that 32nd note runs are the key to awesome. I am acknowledging that he's walking the walk, and doing it his way, and I think that's cool, and the point of it all.
> 
> Those doing the mocking... Meh, what have they done with their guitar playing?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, even after-- years ago smashing, up his hand in a car accident wrapping his Jag around a pole, and suffering from tendonitis, etc... he still plays at a level of proficiency, and skill that most will never attain (Certainly not most of those who are doing the ridiculing), has written, played and produced his own music, achieved his own sound, and achieved a level of success and notoriety which has yielded him gold record sales, and worldwide recognition, notoriety & praise among his peers, and tours, allowing the guy to continue doing what he loves, all while providing him a luxurious lifestyle.
> 
> I admire the guy's who can and do walk the walk.



If guitar playing is the only thing on his resume, of course he needs to speed up the recovery process because that's his only means of sustaining income... I can't imagine YJM producing records for others once his playing career is over....


----------



## zachman

EndGame00 said:


> If guitar playing is the only thing on his resume, of course he needs to speed up the recovery process because that's his only means of sustaining income... I can't imagine YJM producing records for others once his playing career is over....



Why not? Look at Jason Becker, Dan Huff, etc. 

Point is, he is so good at what he does, that he has achieved a level of success to sustain his retirement-- he doesn't need to be an Yngwie of all trades


----------



## EndGame00

zachman said:


> One of many-- in a long line of examples of players who Yngwie paved the way for. Of course, he didn't do as well as Yngwie.




Impellitteri was pigeonholed as a pure clone when he first came out, and I agree, he WAS... But as years gone by, his style started to change and evolve... I'm sure he would love to have YJM's prestige and notoriety, but that's not gonna happen....



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rp6wUHcJvU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rp6wUHcJvU[/ame]

As far as clones, this guy's among the worst, as far copying YJM to the T.... From melody, techniques, and even choice of clothes....


----------



## Lo-Tek

zachman said:


> Do you have to worship, or even particularly care for someone's music to acknowledge their skill, contribution to guitar, or sustained celebrity status?
> 
> I don't


 
I think everybody acknowledges his skill. 
I don't place any special significance on his opinion because he's successful or less significance on people's opinions as posted here. They're all just opinions about music which are inherently subjective.


----------



## EndGame00

zachman said:


> Why not? Look at Jason Becker
> 
> Point is, he is so good at what he does, that he has achieved a level of success to sustain his retirement-- he doesn't need to be an Yngwie of all trades




Plus, Jason did evolve once ALS took over his life... He became a great songwriter and producer... His fighting spirit is very inspirational to all of us, musicians and non-musicians alike....


----------



## zachman

Lo-Tek said:


> I think everybody acknowledges his skill.



I know I do, along with his contributions to guitar playing, and recognizing him walking the walk for over 30 years.



Lo-Tek said:


> I don't place any special significance on his opinion because he's successful or less significance on people's opinions as posted here. They're all just opinions about music which are inherently subjective.



I admire and respect anyone who can achieve what he has, and sustain it for 30+ years-- whether I'm a fan or not. That's where I'm coming from.


----------



## Lo-Tek

zachman said:


> ...I admire and respect anyone who can achieve what he has, and sustain it for 30+ years-- whether I'm a fan or not. That's where I'm coming from.


 
I understand that point of view but I don't really share it. Take Madonna for example- she has staying power and success but I feel no fondness nor real admiration for her- others can and I won't really object to it. I just question the merit of the admiration. So many "ordinary" people will die anonymously yet contribute much more to society with their life's work.


----------



## zachman

Lo-Tek said:


> I understand that point of view but I don't really share it. Take Madonna for example- she has staying power and success but I feel no fondness nor real admiration for her- others can and I won't really object to it. I just question the merit of the admiration. So many "ordinary" people will die anonymously yet contribute much more to society with their life's work.



To me, the merit of the admiration is the acknowledgement that mostly not everyone/anyone can do what they love, working for themselves, at a skill level that is extraordinary, and make a great living doing so, and when I see someone who has, I admire and respect their achievement.


----------



## Lo-Tek

zachman said:


> To me, the merit of the admiration is the acknowledgement that mostly not everyone/anyone can do what they love, working for themselves, at a skill level that is extraordinary, and make a great living doing so, and when I see someone who has, I admire and respect their achievement.



The problem I have with that is sometimes people who are commercially successful are a-holes. I won't admire someone just for being successful.
In many ways I have more admiration for people who's labor of love is thankless and financially unrewarded...yet they continue their endeavors regardless.


----------



## anitoli

EndGame00 said:


> Impellitteri was pigeonholed as a pure clone when he first came out, and I agree, he WAS... But as years gone by, his style started to change and evolve... I'm sure he would love to have YJM's prestige and notoriety, but that's not gonna happen....
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rp6wUHcJvU
> 
> As far as clones, this guy's among the worst, as far copying YJM to the T.... From melody, techniques, and even choice of clothes....



Stump is AWESOME. He kept going when Malmsteen decided to mellow a bit. Malmsteens only shortcoming was the addition of vocals, something Stump hasnt done that i am aware of.

And yeah he does give credit to Malmsteen.


----------



## Swede

Malmsteen would be great in a band setting if he mellowed out, let other people contribute ideas and songs, and he was more of a team player.
I have met Malmsteen several times, partied with him, done drugs with him and I know some of his former band mates.


----------



## zachman

Lo-Tek said:


> The problem I have with that is sometimes people who are commercially successful are a-holes.



Unless you are interacting w/ them in your private capacity, I don't see the relevance. There are those without commercial successes who are envious, & a-holes too (MANY MANY more of them per capita, than those w/ successes).



Lo-Tek said:


> I won't admire someone just for being successful.



Me neither-- 

In Yngwie's case: I admire the fact that as a kid; he learns another language, develops his skill on guitar-- to a degree which was and is head and shoulders above most, moves to a foreign country, makes a name for himself by following his dreams, becomes an international star pursuing his passion-- writing, recording, producing, playing his own music, and sustains that trend for a 30+ year run. 

Pretty impressive and admirable, from where I stand.



Lo-Tek said:


> In many ways I have more admiration for people who's labor of love is thankless and financially unrewarded...yet they continue their endeavors regardless.



As a sole custodial single parent, for almost 25 years who's career has been centered on music -- I understand the concept.

You appear to presume that one's commercial successes are somehow evidence of a lack of integrity on their part, and/or that those who achieve it are somehow not involved in pursuing their passion, as a labor of love. Not sure what that's about, but it appears short-sighted, ignorant & baseless to me...


----------



## Lo-Tek

zachman said:


> ...
> You appear to presume that one's commercial successes are somehow evidence of a lack of integrity on their part, and/or that those who achieve it are somehow not involved in pursuing their passion, as a labor of love. Not sure what that's about, but it appears short-sighted, ignorant & baseless to me...



I don't presume that at all....but thanks for calling me ignorant. 
oh boy.


----------



## zachman

Lo-Tek said:


> I don't presume that at all....but thanks for calling me ignorant.
> oh boy.



The emperor is wearing no clothes. 

I just call it like I see it


----------



## Söulcaster

Lo-Tek said:


> I don't presume that at all....but thanks for calling me ignorant.
> oh boy.


 
You've released the fuxkin' fury now


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## zachman

Söulcaster said:


> You've released the fuxkin' fury now



I literally almost spit soda all over the computer.


----------



## zachman

Dogs of Doom said:


>


----------



## 4Horseman




----------



## blues_n_cues




----------



## blues_n_cues

Söulcaster said:


> You've released the fuxkin' fury now








oh wait....
*N/M*


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## EndGame00

anitoli said:


> Stump is AWESOME. He kept going when Malmsteen decided to mellow a bit. Malmsteens only shortcoming was the addition of vocals, something Stump hasnt done that i am aware of.
> 
> And yeah he does give credit to Malmsteen.



To be a fan or pay homage to their inspiration, I would agree to a certain degree, but with Stump, he has taken fanboyism to another level... ( I admit I bought Stump's Night Of The Living Shred long time ago, out of curiosity).. Even his choice of clothes are absolutely Yngwie-ish....


----------



## Swede




----------



## SonVolt

I know who Brian May is at least. Possibly Lars Ulrich. No idea who the rest of those people are.


----------



## Swede

SonVolt said:


> I know who Brian May is at least. Possibly Lars Ulrich. No idea who the rest of those people are.



its your favorite Yngwie


----------



## scat7s

did you grow up with him?


----------



## Swede

No I didn't. Ive ran into him here in LA over the years through mutual friends.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Dogs of Doom said:


>



I'll give him credit for this-the sumbich can play guitar w/ rings on. I never could.


----------



## Lo-Tek

zachman said:


> The emperor is wearing no clothes.
> 
> I just call it like I see it



two can play that game- you sir, are an idiot.


----------



## Bear R.

The Rig..


----------



## Bear R.

That is not Steven Segal a few pics up, is it?..

I like his picking technique..ha,ha..


I Loved his older movies man..that dude had the moves..and a unique fighting style..


----------



## Bear R.

Don't mean to derail the thread but, since I see Segal was brought up, and nothing else is going on...how about some of His bad a** fight scenes..

Sorry Yngwie, we'll get back to you soon enough..Love the Q ball scene..Ouch..!!..


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EAuLL9n42s"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EAuLL9n42s[/ame]


----------



## Frodebro

I'll play along...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqUDgQy2i3E[/ame]


----------



## zachman

Lo-Tek said:


> two can play that game- you sir, are an idiot.


 
I suppose I'll just have to continue living w/ the results of my efforts.

Life is GOOD!

Aloha


----------



## SonVolt

Both of you are embarrassing yourselves. Stop.


----------



## Lo-Tek

SonVolt said:


> Both of you are embarrassing yourselves. Stop.



you're no fun. 
you used to be. now you're all grown up with kids and stuff.


----------



## SonVolt

Lo-Tech: I just don't like him, dude. That doesn't make me a failure in life.

Zach: As Pluto once said, the higher-road is less traveled than a fool's paradise. That makes you sir, less than the sum of your parts. I weep for you in my life's cornucopia of good rewards. 

Lo-Tech: wtf?

Zach: Life is good. The error of your ways is self-evident. Alas, show me your riches less or your opinion is null and void.

Lo-Tech: Yngwie's still a homo


----------



## scat7s

it will not stop until Zach gets the last word. period. 

watch and learn grasshopper...

(btw, lotek, I admire your stamina...it was another nice try. I keep waiting for that _one time_ when someone gets the last dinger on zachman...haven't seen it yet...page 13 is around the bend)


----------



## Lo-Tek

SonVolt said:


> Lo-Tech: I just don't like him, dude. That doesn't make me a failure in life.
> 
> Zach: As Pluto once said, the higher-road is less traveled than a fool's paradise. That makes you sir, less than the sum of your parts. I weep for you in my life's cornucopia of good rewards.
> 
> Lo-Tech: wtf?
> 
> Zach: Life is good. The error of your ways is self-evident. Alas, show me your riches less or your opinion is null and void.
> 
> Lo-Tech: Yngwie's still a homo


 
- ok you're still funny.

(btw- I never said he was a homo. the puffy shirt speaks for itself though.)


----------



## anitoli

EndGame00 said:


> To be a fan or pay homage to their inspiration, I would agree to a certain degree, but with Stump, he has taken fanboyism to another level... ( I admit I bought Stump's Night Of The Living Shred long time ago, out of curiosity).. Even his choice of clothes are absolutely Yngwie-ish....



But, Stump can play. Even to the point that in a duel with Malmsteen he'd give him a run for the money.


----------



## SonVolt

Lo-Tek said:


> - ok you're still funny.
> 
> (btw- I never said he was a homo. the puffy shirt speaks for itself though.)




I was really just highlighting Zach's apparent lack of brevity.


----------



## zachman

scat7s said:


> I keep waiting for that _one time_ when someone gets the last dinger on zachman...haven't seen it yet...page 13 is around the bend)



Ya, I haven't seen it yet either.  Apparently, those seeking to make the attempts aren't as clever as they think they are. They are certainly not as accomplished as Yngwie. 


 

Success is a rather sweet 'in your face', and illustrates the opinions of those who are making so much noise-- as meaningless, trivial, and nothing more than insignificant utterances, as I would imagine Yngwie understands very well.

Context is key


----------



## scat7s

no, your wrong.


----------



## zachman

scat7s said:


> no, your wrong.



Ahem... 

It's-- 'You're wrong' (_again_). Your, is possessive. You're, is a contraction of 'you' and 'are'.


----------



## scat7s

nope.

youre obfuscating again.


----------



## zachman

scat7s said:


> nope.






:deadhorse:



It's fun being a successful winner. It's sad watching unsuccessful whiners who aren't, trip about it.


----------



## scat7s

bah


----------



## zachman

scat7s said:


> bah



That spells hab backwards.


----------



## scat7s

neh


----------



## zachman

scat7s said:


> neh



If you spell that inside out, it's pronounced the same:

enh
ehn

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUQDzj6R3p4[/ame]


----------



## zachman

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIKfmlpXTV0[/ame]


----------



## Lo-Tek




----------



## blues_n_cues

meanwhile,Yngwie is masturbating furiously to this thread.


----------



## flyinguitars

blues_n_cues said:


> meanwhile,Yngwie is masturbating furiously to this thread.


Hahaha!!


----------



## solarburn

"Sweeping the neck".


----------



## EndGame00

anitoli said:


> But, Stump can play. Even to the point that in a duel with Malmsteen he'd give him a run for the money.




George Bellas plays a LOT cleaner than Stump ever was.... Plus, he doesn't wear frilly shirt.


----------



## SonVolt

Mr. Stump could use a little help on his album cover design. This looks like a generic gansta rap cover from 1997.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rp6wUHcJvU[/ame]


----------



## Bear R.

Frodebro said:


> I'll play along...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqUDgQy2i3E





Damn, Seagal can play some Blues man....ha,ha...


----------



## blues_n_cues

now we know how he got the Ferraris...


----------



## scat7s

SonVolt said:


> Mr. Stump could use a little help on his album cover design. This looks like a generic gansta rap cover from 1997.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rp6wUHcJvU



killer art work...


----------



## AudioWonderland

HOT TUBES 70 said:


>



And a bottle of Anything......

TO GO!!!!


----------



## zachman

AudioWonderland said:


> And a bottle of Anything......
> 
> TO GO!!!!








[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctshPC-hpmw[/ame]


----------



## dslman

zachman said:


> No one was addressing the point I raised though... which is why I brought it up-- Perspective among the negative crap talking.
> 
> Clearly, he had enough people who did like what he did/does, so much so that it afforded him a Rock Star life style, that it doesn't appear he needs to worry about those who don't care for what he does.
> 
> He can outplay _everyone_ on this forum, and knows you can't please everybody-- and it doesn't appear that he's trying to.



Think I'll not read the rest of this thread,this sums it up better than I could.Part of him being misunderstood or disliked is ones failure to recognise or appreciate the fact that his leads especially,are super saturated with precise quirks of brilliance,THAT WON'T EVER BE DUPLICATED. IMO, he has or had the best feel and technical ability at a very fast speed as well as being a virtuoso, of anyone since Vivaldi. Who cares what America thinks of his music,and he is a great "correct" song writer. He also has a genius I.Q. I wouldn't put down Merle Haggard anymore than I would these 17 year old kids who are booed on stage by ignorant slobs who can't even tune a guitar.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Swede said:


> Here is another great video from Swedish TV (wish u could understand the language)....@ 2.10 he is sitting around withs some Swedish traditional folk music musicians, and pop musicians, think Britney Spears of Sweden (15 years ago) and plays traditional Swedish folk music.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwhtAqFCPrs



I think I've seen that fragment before.
I love traditional Scandinavian music. (Especially the Norwegian varieties though)
If only those Swedes would finally learn to speak Dutch proper 

Anyway, parody or not! Yngwie is alive, Gary, Jimi and BB aren't.
And he plays circles around each and everyone of us.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## zachman

Swede said:


> He was also the first person to have a Fender signature model



Just for accuracy, I'm pretty sure it was Mary Kay, to have the 1st Fender Signature model Strat


----------



## OldGuySGFusionPlayer

Ill listen to Jeff Beck any day 
And man look at his Marshalls 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ndyILodYwM[/ame]


----------



## anitoli

SonVolt said:


> Mr. Stump could use a little help on his album cover design. This looks like a generic gansta rap cover from 1997.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rp6wUHcJvU



Since the advent of cassette tapes and now CD's with thier subminiature picture size, why should anybody go to extremes to make over the top record covers? You cant enjoy it that small. It's like trying to look at the porn pics in the classifieds of a hustler, waaaay toooo smaaaallll.


----------



## Pleximan

dslman said:


> Think I'll not read the rest of this thread,this sums it up better than I could.Part of him being misunderstood or disliked is ones failure to recognise or appreciate the fact that his leads especially,are super saturated with precise quirks of brilliance,THAT WON'T EVER BE DUPLICATED. IMO, he has or had the best feel and technical ability at a very fast speed as well as being a virtuoso, of anyone since Vivaldi. Who cares what America thinks of his music,and he is a great "correct" song writer. He also has a genius I.Q. I wouldn't put down Merle Haggard anymore than I would these 17 year old kids who are booed on stage by ignorant slobs who can't even tune a guitar.



The fact is that Yngwie's riffs have been "over duplicated 100 times over" Everyone needs to recognize that he started all this **** and he is the Fnnnn Man when it comes down to NEO Classical SHRED......PERIOD. OK I went there..He deserves the FNNNN credit because He started the ****...END OF STORY.....Now we must let this ****ing thread DIE................................


----------



## Vinsanitizer

zachman said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIKfmlpXTV0



oH. mY. gAWD.
LOLOLOLOLOOOOOLLLLLOLOLO!!!!!


----------



## Cold Warrior

This thread could have easily been posted with the same relevance in 1995, although there wasn't even a widespread internets with message boards back then. 

His relentless desire to stay exactly where he is stylistically is bizarre to the point of being a mental illness for years. It's frustrating, because he has so much talent and knowledge of song structures, but he changes his entire band every 2-3 years and has been retreading since the early '90s. But he is the undisputed master of Strat shred tone, bar none.

Oh well, at least he's no longer The Donut Man/Fat Elvis Yngwie.  Still big-boned, but nothing like he was at one point.....


----------



## Bear R.

Like I said, His 1st 3 albums KICKED ASS...here's one with Jeff Scott Soto..the baddest singer He ever had.and the best band he ever had..right here...seen Him twice with Soto..and once with Mark Boals...at the time, Soto was only 17 years of age..this dude has some pipes..

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlvN3HMcTUg[/ame]


----------



## EndGame00

yJM's Alcatrazz was the reason I liked him...plus he's had Graham Bonnet doing the vocals....


----------



## Bear R.

Here's an Alcatrazz song..but w/ Rising Force..1985..!!.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOaLdpfvEoA[/ame]


----------



## frankencat

Swede said:


> He deserves ALL the credit he gets and has been given. As far as I am "I" am concerned, Yngwie, EVH and Hendrix have done more for guitar playing than anyone else. As far as changing the game.



Agreed.


----------



## zachman

Vinsanitizer said:


> oH. mY. gAWD.
> LOLOLOLOLOOOOOLLLLLOLOLO!!!!!



Ya, if I didn't know better I'd suggest this backing track is the same guy stock_hippie listens to, for inspiration for his/her radio "hits".


----------



## Lo-Tek

zachman said:


> Ya, if I didn't know better I'd suggest this backing track is the same guy stock_hippie listens to, for inspiration for his/her radio "hits".



:jealous:


----------



## Jaymz E

zachman said:


> Just for accuracy, I'm pretty sure it was Mary Kay, to have the 1st Fender Signature model Strat


 

Jimi had a signature Fender Strat in the early 80s Dan Smith era. Not many were made though and it never made it past the proto stage. SRV had one as does John Mayer and a few others. The '97 JH Tribute Strat was closer to what Jimi used then the early 80s prototype.
Mary Kaye was the first to receive a White Blonde/Gold hardware Strat in the 50s and she was a pretty good guitarist also. Her grandmother was the last reining Queen of Hawaii.


----------



## zachman

Jaymz E said:


> Jimi had a signature Fender Strat in the early 80s Dan Smith era. Not many were made though and it never made it past the proto stage. SRV had one as does John Mayer and a few others. The '97 JH Tribute Strat was closer to what Jimi used then the early 80s prototype.
> Mary Kaye was the first to receive a White Blonde/Gold hardware Strat in the 50s and she was a pretty good guitarist also. Her grandmother was the last reining Queen of Hawaii.





Yup, and Freddie Tavarez (the guy who designed the Strat) was my friends uncle, from Maui.

Henry Kapono (family friend, and someone I've tech'd for several times), of island notoriety from C & K (Cecelio & Kapono), is Mary Kaye's cousin.


----------



## Bflat5

Need a translation here, Swede. Between 2:22 and 2:25. 

http://youtu.be/RwhtAqFCPrs?t=2m22s


----------



## Swede

Bflat5 said:


> Need a translation here, Swede. Between 2:22 and 2:25.
> 
> http://youtu.be/RwhtAqFCPrs?t=2m22s



hahahaha......."De de de du, de de de du de da de de di du..... First song I knew how to play"


----------



## Bflat5

Swede said:


> hahahaha......."De de de du, de de de du de da de de di du..... First song I knew how to play"



That cracks me up!


----------

